# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Jasmine Delaney (Sam Frost)

## Perdita

Former Bachelorette star Sam Frost has joined the cast of Home and Away, it has been revealed.



The former radio presenter will be making her soap debut on the Summer Bay series later this year, although further details on who she will be playing are currently under wraps.


"I grew up watching Home and Away and never in my wildest dreams did I think I would be on set and part of the cast," Sam said to the Daily Telegraph.

"I got asked while I was working on (reality cooking show) Hell's Kitchen. I auditioned against a whole bunch of people and that's why I thought I wouldn't get the role."

However, despite her experience in the entertainment industry, Sam has admitted that she went through the same audition process as everyone else.


She said: "After my second audition, when they finally said, 'You got the job!', I screamed. I was so excited."

Discussing Sam's casting, Seven's Head of Drama Julie McGauran said: "Sam exudes a genuine warmth and kindness. Her natural ease in front of the camera makes her a wonderful addition to the Home and Away family."

Sam will begin filming in the coming weeks and will appear on screens from next year.


Digital Spy

----------

TaintedLove (20-07-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Car crash scenes

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...car-crash.html

----------


## Pantherboy

*Sam Frost*, who will play *Jasmine Delaney* on H&A, made her debut in the Aust season finale in Dec (although unconscious!), when her car collided with Kat & Robbo's. Tori mentioned to Justin, in the finale, that the ambo's said that Kat, who was driving, failed to give way (while distracted talking to Robbo). With H&A returning next Monday (Jan 29th) in Aust, some stories on Sam Frost are now appearing online. TV Week magazine also has a feature story, which I will try & post later this week:


The Sunday Telegraph yesterday:

*From reality to a new act: Sam Frost fires back at her critics ‘I’ve really rediscovered myself.*

EXCLUSIVE

WILL Ferrell’s Anchorman character, Ron Burgundy has launched a thousand imitators.

Now he can be credited for inspiring the acting career of Bachelorette favourite, Sam Frost, who admits he’s an unlikely tutor.

Already under fire for daring to make the leap from reality TV and radio presenting to a new role on Seven’s star factory, Home And Away, the delightfully down-to-earth 28-year-old bubbles about just how she’s learning her craft from the movie caricature.

“Have you seen Anchorman? How Ron Burgundy is doing those warm-up exercises at the desk?” she asks News Corp Australia, pouting her lips as she mouths “unique New York, unique New York.”

“He’s my inspo,” she laughs. “Lots of lip vibrations.”

“I’ve got a whole list of [phrases] on the wall in my kitchen. I think there’s about 20 of them, so when I’m making my instant coffee in the morning, I run through them and the same when I’m going to bed.”

Her around-the-clock application to her job also includes intensive coaching by Genevieve Hegney and Catherine Moore, who have guided the young careers of many of the budding talents to appear on the 30-year-old soap.

Cast last August, Frost spent months immersing herself in the finer points of voice projection and performance, before her signing was made public.

The announcement brought out the worst in her haters, who circled the media wagons, then drummed up indignant industry “experts,” outraged she’d been given an opportunity they decided should have gone to someone more qualified.

The nasty response followed a pattern for this young beauty, who has endured more than her fair share of online vitriol — with trolls pushing her to the brink during her relatively brief stint on 2DayFM, alongside Rove McManus 18 months ago.

The onslaught of criticism saw Frost post her despair on Instagram, writing at the time: “To the fake accounts heavily trolling me online and into my personal life. If you wanted to break me. Congratulations you have won. #broken.”

Fast forward and Frost, forced to go public with her battles with depression, is now a role model for resilience: secure in her year-long relationship with navy diver, Dave Bashford (after surviving the scrutiny of her split from TV beau, Sasha Mielczarek); settled in her first home, a $1.25 million terrace she shares with younger brother Alex; while throwing herself wholeheartedly into her latest career challenge.

Her role was teased in the show’s 2017 cliffhanger — when her character, Jasmine Delaney crashed into a car being driven by Pia Miller’s Kat Chapman (killing her off).

With Jasmine in a coma for Frost’s first few episodes, the newbie actor deadpans: “I’m really good at sleeping so I know I nailed those scenes. I’m a snooze queen,” before bursting into a fit of giggle.

Having studied youth protection and child welfare at Swinburne University, Frost’s fascination with psychology has also proved handy when it came to digging into Jasmine’s backstory.

“She comes from quite a troubled background and a situation that viewers will soon find out, but also she’s quite anxious and on edge ... a bit paranoid. I’ve certainly felt like that in my lifetime, so I just take myself back and remember how I felt in the gut, what happened to my body when I felt like that and you just channel all of that into [the role].”

Her previous screen experience on Ten’s The Bachelor and The Bachelorette also taught her much about human nature and more importantly, how to handle the feeding frenzy that made an overnight celebrity of this unassuming reality TV hopeful.

“I’ve always embraced opportunities and enjoyed challenging myself. When it comes to dealing with criticism or knowing that I’m going to have a lot of people judging me, especially when I’m acting for the first time, I feel now like I’ve got two choices: I can be consumed by all that negativity and never grow and be stunted as a performer; instead, I’m choosing to accept the fact there will be criticism and not get absorbed by it.”

It’s a worldly and wise Frost who counts her blessings.

“Every challenge you have in life, all those knock-backs, all those difficult times, they make you stronger and help you build courage and bravery. It does make you more resilient and kinder, I think.

“Certainly in the last 12 months, I’ve really rediscovered myself. Working with a psychologist, figuring out all the different parts of my personality that sometimes you might not want to admit you have; or you might bury a lot of emotions. But once you learn to embrace it, grow and learn and evolve, I think that’s one of the best things about life. It’s just so important to learn to like who you are.”

Her brand of positivity has clearly made an impression on her new castmates, with one of Summer Bay’s longest-serving actors Ada Nicodemou telling Frost’s detractors to back off.

The public support took Frost by happy surprise, a warm welcome to her new TV family.

“One of the most beautiful things about the show and the people on it is that sisterhood,” she explains. “Ada has been an incredible mentor and spoken out so highly [about me], backing me privately and publicly, I’m just so appreciative of that support.”

Heeding the rallying cry echoing around the industry right now, thanks to the #metoo movement, Frost says: “every single woman on the show has each other’s backs and I think that’s just so important to have that sisterhood in a workplace. It just makes us stronger and more comfortable and you just enjoy work when there’s that bond between cast members.”

** Home And Away returns 7pm, weeknights from January 29 on Seven.*


....and DailyMail

*'In the last 12 months, I've really rediscovered myself': Sam Frost spills on how working with a psychologist helped her become more resilient after suffering a horror year.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...orro-year.html

----------


## Pantherboy

*TV Week* has put most of the feature article on Sam Frost (Jasmine Delaney), I mentioned in the previous post, up online on nowtolove.com.au:


https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...riticism-44397


*EXCLUSIVE: Sam Frost opens up about the backlash of joining Home And Away.

âYou just have to back yourself.â*

When *Sam Frost* received the news that she had landed a role in Aussie drama _Home And Away_ last year, she was ecstatic. Like most acting newcomers, the opportunity to call Summer Bay home was simply a dream come true. 

But, sadly, not everyone was celebrating her victory. Shortly after Channel Seven announced the former star of _The Bachelorette Australia_ would be joining the cast, Sam was hit with a tsunami of criticism. Her social media was inundated with trolls labelling her a "publicity stunt" for the show.

"I can understand why people would say, 'Hang on, isn't that the chick from _The Bachelorette_, and now she's going to be in _Home And Away_?'" the 28-year-old tells TV WEEK. "But people don't see the months of gruelling hard work I did in the lead-up to it."

It turns out, this wasn't the first time Sam had auditioned for the show. 

"I didn't get the role I originally auditioned for and had to go through the process again," she explains.

Proving that the cast of _H&A_ truly are a family unit, Sam's co-star *James Stewart* leapt to her defence.

"She's a good egg," the 42-year-old beams. "I remember her auditioning and seeing those first nervous shuffles into acting. I applaud her â she's killing it."

Now, after failed relationships with Blake Garvey and Sasha Mielczarek, Sam can't wipe the smile from her face as she talks about her new beau, navy diver Dave Bashford. Having known each other for years, this cute couple fell in love, organically, and away from prying eyes.

"It's totally sweet," Sam enthuses of their romantic story. "We've been best friends for years â before I was ever on _The Bachelor_. He just has a laugh about it all [fame], but his opinion of me doesn't change. I'm the same daggy Sam!"

While Sam says she can understand the interest in her love life, she's choosing to keep details of this relationship close to her chest.

"People are familiar with my story and are incredibly supportive, which is lovely," she says. "But now I've moved into acting, it's nice to have more of a private life when it comes to dating."

Looking ahead, Sam is all about embracing life â including her role as Jasmine Delaney in H&A.

But it wasn't until she arrived at the Channel Seven studios for her first day of work that the reality of what she had achieved finally dawned.

"It's exciting, because I grew up watching Home And Away," she says. "I walked the halls of the studios and the walls are filled with old TV WEEK covers dating back 20 years ago.

"I remember watching those episodes as a kid, so I feel blessed to be part of the family."

However, her first day on set didn't exactly go according to plan!

"I was quite nervous," she begins. 

"And in one scene, my character has to anxiously walk away. But as I did, my bag strap got caught on a stool and I dragged it across the set â I was so embarrassed!"

----------


## lizann

is she robbo's wife?

----------


## Perdita

*Spoiler warning: This article contains details of a Home and Away main character's death, which some readers may prefer to avoid.
*
Home and Away newcomer Jasmine Delaney will reveal a sad secret as she opens up to Leah Patterson-Baker.

Former Bachelorette star Sam Frost has been cast in the role of Jasmine, who made her first appearance in Australia's 2017 season finale episode last month.

Channel 5 viewers in the UK will see Jasmine's dramatic arrival in March, when she's involved in a terrifying road collision that kills Kat Chapman.

The aftermath will see Jasmine settle into Summer Bay after recovering in hospital â and fans can look forward to her striking up a friendship with Leah.


Ada Nicodemou, Sam Frost, filming Home and Away
Â©  REX SHUTTERSTOCK

Jasmine tells Leah that she has an abusive ex-boyfriend who stalked her for months before the accident.

On the night of the crash, Jasmine was trying to flee from her home in fear for her safety. Will Leah be able to give her the support she needs?

Sam told TV Week: "She realises she can trust Leah and it becomes one of the most important friendships she makes in the Bay.

"They're baby steps, but people begin to understand why she's the way she is. It's an interesting journey."


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Leah Patterson-Baker takes the time to get to know newcomer Jasmine Delaney â the driver of the other vehicle in the collision.

When Leah (Ada Nicodemou) prepares a care package for Jasmine to take to her in hospital, she's shocked to find that her bed is empty â and the staff don't know where she is either.

As Leah heads off to Kat's funeral, she spots Jasmine (Sam Frost) aimlessly walking along the side of the road and tries to reach out to her â promising a free meal at the Diner.


Leah Patterson-Baker befriends Jasmine Delaney in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
When Jasmine questions why the local hotspot is so empty, Leah is forced to explain about the funeral taking place that day â and how Kat was the other driver in the accident.

Feeling distraught and blaming herself, Jasmine admits that she was trying to escape something when she was involved in the crash. But what?


Leah Patterson-Baker befriends Jasmine Delaney in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, March 16 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (03-03-2018), tammyy2j (03-03-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

Will she end up working in the school or the garage  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lellygurl

I struggle with being able to work out her age in comparison to Leah... or anyine else for that matter...

----------


## Pantherboy

> Will she end up working in the school or the garage


They have her helping out at the Diner at the moment, but I have seen it mentioned that she is a nurse. I don't know whether that is true, of course, or just a rumour at this stage. We will see.


[QUOTE=lellygurl;I struggle with being able to work out her age in comparison to Leah... or anyine else for that matter...[QUOTE]

I don't think they have mentioned or even alluded to Jasmine's age, but Sam Frost will be 29 in April. I can't remember how old Leah is supposed to be, but Ada Nicodemou will be 41 in May. I imagine the age difference (between Leah & Jasmine) would be much the same?

----------


## Pantherboy

AUST PACE

Jasmine mentioned in tonightâs episode that she is indeed a nurse!

----------

kaz21 (07-03-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

*TV Week* has this story  for Aust episodes 12th March - 15th March:


*Near To Heart.

Mason Takes Steps To Keep Jasmine Around.*

They look set to be Summer Bay's hot, new couple. In fact, there's a clear spark between Jasmine (Sam Frost) and Mason (Orpheus Pledger) as the duo grow closer in _Home and Away_ this week.

Trainee doc Mason and nurse Jasmine even prove they make a solid team when they work desperately to save the life of bad boy Dean (Patrick O'Connor).

"Having been through similar experiences, Jasmine feels they have a great foundation of understanding and perspective," Sam tells TV WEEK.

The question is - can they turn their work relationship into something more?

"They have a lot in common and a strong connection," Sam says. "There could be the possibility of a romantic relationship beyond that."

Fans will recall the pair's burgeoning friendship deepened last week when Mason discovered Jasmine is a nurse.

When he told Justin he was re-enrolling in his medical degree, his brother was pleased. Although, Justin did wonder if his study plans were simply a way of impressing the newcomer.

But he isn't alone in noticing Mason's eye for the nurse.

This week, Mason is back on placement at the hospital and asks Tori to help secure Jasmine a job.

Ever-perceptive. local doc Tori sees the way her brother looks at the young nurse. She asks if there's another reason he wants her to stick around.

But Mason maintains they're just friends. And while this may be true, it's clear he feels incredibly comfortable around Jasmine.

Exposing his vulnerable side, Mason opens up to her about the death of his ex-girlfriend, Beth.

A teary Mason says how they fell in love while Beth was a patient at the hospital.

He explains to Jasmine how his desperate actions to save Beth resulted in his suspension from his placement.

As he shares the painful details, Jasmine offers him comfort and gentle words of encouragement. This is just what Mason needs right now.

But it seems Mason's wounds haven't quite healed. Jasmine may be perfect, but is Mason truly ready to let someone new into his heart?

----------


## Perdita

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/entertai...gn=EditorialSF


She is receiving death threats for the storyline ... I hope nobody is going to attempt to kill her for real ..:O

----------


## tammyy2j

> AUST PACE
> 
> Jasmine mentioned in tonight’s episode that she is indeed a nurse!


Is she much older than Mason?

----------

Pantherboy (02-05-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Is she much older than Mason?


I don't believe they have ever mentioned Jasmine's age as yet (& there isn't a detailed character profile available at this stage). However, Sam Frost turned 29 in April. Mason is 22 (born Sept 1995), while Orpheus Pledger who plays him is 24 (he will turn 25 in a couple of weeks). So I am guessing Jasmine is maybe 4-5 years older than Mason?

----------

kaz21 (02-05-2018), tammyy2j (09-05-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Pictures of Sam Frost (Jasmine) & Jake Ryan (Robbo) filming at Palm Beach on Monday (these scenes won't go to air in Aust of course for 5-6 months):


*SPOILER ALERT: Moving on from Colby? Sam Frost flaunts her bikini body as she shares a steamy kiss with Jake Ryan on set of Home and Away*

Her Home and Away character, Jasmine Delaney, is currently enjoying an on-screen romance with newcomer Tim Franklin, who plays policeman Colby.

But Sam Frost appears to have found a new man in Summer Bay, as she shared a passionate kiss with Jake Ryan's character Robbo while filming on Monday.........


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------

tammyy2j (09-05-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

I would have thought after his case, Robbo would want to leave the Bay not stay

----------

kaz21 (09-05-2018), lizann (09-05-2018), Pantherboy (10-05-2018)

----------


## lizann

robbocop will get with tori, sharing is the summer bay way

----------


## Pantherboy

SPOILER ALERT: The articles are the usual DailyMail (sub) standard, but these are some more pictures of Sam Frost (Jasmine) & Jake Ryan (Robbo) filming together at Palm Beach. The first article also has them filming with Tim Franklin (Colby) & Ashleigh Brewer (Chelsea):

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...posterior.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ney-temps.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au (TV Week) article (Aust Pace):


*Home and Away love triangle: A confused Jasmine questions her feelings
'He doesn't know where he stands'*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...triangle-50096

Jasmine has caused quite a stir since she arrived in Summer Bay â no more so than among two of the bay's most eligible bachelors: Mason and Colby. 

The blonde nurse finds herself caught in a love triangle in Home And Away this week when both young men confront their feelings.

Jasmine (Sam Frost) and Colby's (Tim Franklin) relationship is in the spotlight when Irene (Lynne McGranger) notices their obvious connection. 

With sparks flying, she can't help but wonder if they have unresolved feelings for each other. When asked, Jasmine assures Irene they're just friends. 

"There was always an attraction with Colby, beyond just friendship," Sam, 29, tells *TV WEEK*. "But now that things have changed between them, Jasmine feels lucky to have him in her life."

But a close moment during Colby's therapy session echoes Irene's words. It leaves Jasmine wondering if things really are over with the police officer. Could Irene be right? 

"Colby is more worried about entangling her in the dangers of what's happening in his life," Tim, 28, tells of his character's feelings towards Jasmine.

With the search for Colby's sister consuming all his time and focus, love doesn't seem a priority. 

"His whole life has been pushed in the direction of finding his sister," he explains. "If that case wasn't there, there would be a lot more room for that romantic part of his life." 

It's something Jasmine understands and tries to stand by. 

"She knows he's on a mission and really wants to support him," Sam says. 

Meanwhile, Mason (Orpheus Pledger) has struggled to shrug off his growing crush on Jasmine. 

"There's an unspoken potential there," Orpheus, 25, explains. 

"It's a comfortable friendship, so there's every reason to be attracted to her. But he doesn't know where he stands."

Distracted by seeing her while in a beachside boxing workout with Tori (Penny McNamee), Mason cops an accidental blow to the face â and his ego. 

Realising Mason's preoccupation, Tori offers some words of wisdom to her younger brother. 

"She gives him some sisterly advice and tells him to go for it," Orpheus says. "So he thinks, 'Why don't I seize the moment?'" 

After listening to Tori's words of encouragement, Mason decides he's going to try asking out Jasmine again and comes knocking at her door.

Will he strike it lucky and discover Jasmine is attracted to him too? 

*Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm, on Channel Seven.*

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with pictures of filming at Palm Beach on Monday, with Robbo (Jake Ryan) apparently proposing to Jasmine (Sam Frost):


*SPOILER ALERT: Sam Frost engaged! Home and Away star Jake Ryan gets down on one knee and shares a romantic kiss with former Bachelorette star on Palm Beach*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...n-engaged.html

She's only been on Home And Away for a few months.

But Sam Frost's character Jasmine Delaney is already engaged.

In a major spoiler alert, the actress' on-screen boyfriend, played by hunky actor Jake Ryan, was seen getting down on one knee as the pair filmed scenes for the soap on Monday...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦.

----------

kaz21 (01-08-2018)

----------


## lizann

what happened with her and the copper, she is brutal acting

----------


## CuriousCase

> what happened with her and the copper, *she is brutal acting*


YES. Get her offfff the show!

----------


## tammyy2j

Anyone else getting a stalker vibe from her with Robbo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

*Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney faces fresh heartbreak over Robbo
She fears they're definitely over for good*.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...robbo-setback/

Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney has faced another big setback over Robbo as he remains absent from Summer Bay.

Monday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia (April 15) saw Jasmine forced to accept that her relationship with Robbo may be over for good, as he snubbed her latest attempt to get in touch with him.

Robbo fled from Summer Bay a few weeks ago, following the revelation that Jasmine (Sam Frost) had covered for Tori Morgan over her baby deception.

The show's latest Australian-pace episodes have seen Jasmine become inspired to reach out to Robbo (Jake Ryan) following some advice from Colby Thorne.

When Colby encouraged Jasmine not to give up on Robbo, she left him an emotional voicemail message admitting that she still loves him.

Although Jasmine waited patiently for any response from Robbo, none was forthcoming and she ended up confiding in Irene Roberts (Lynne McGranger) about the upsetting situation.

Jasmine told her friend that she wishes she knew where she stood, but no-nonsense Irene gently pointed out that Robbo ignoring her was an answer in itself.

Realising that it was time to let Robbo go once and for all, Jasmine deleted his number and prepared to move on with her life.

It's no secret among the Home and Away fanbase that Robbo will be back and there are happier times ahead for him and Jasmine, but exactly how they'll overcome their hurdles remains to be seen.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## lizann

has robbo and jasmine a fanbase?

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away reveals surprise new romantic twist for Jasmine after Robbo's return
Does she now want someone else?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-robbo-return/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney will revisit her romantic chemistry with Colby Thorne following Robbo's surprise return to Summer Bay.

A new trailer on air in Australia sees Jasmine (Sam Frost) share a surprise kiss with Colby during a night out at a bar.

Viewers know that Jasmine and Colby (Tim Franklin) were briefly an item last year, but later moved on to other partners.

Jasmine went on to develop a relationship with Robbo, while Colby was reunited with his old flame Chelsea Campbell when she moved to Summer Bay for a job at the local police station.

Next week's episodes in Australia see Jasmine receive a surprise when she learns that Robbo is back in the Bay after weeks away.

Jasmine is accompanying Tori Morgan to her 12-week ultrasound when Robbo turns up at the hospital out of the blue, having received a voicemail from Tori about the scan.

Hurt that Robbo has seemingly returned for the sake of Tori and the baby rather than her, Jasmine gets close to Colby during a night out.

Newly-single Colby provides a sympathetic ear and assures Jasmine that she deserves better than Robbo, but as they move in for a kiss, is it the start of a reunion or strictly a one-off?

Home and Away fans in the UK will be able to see these scenes on Channel 5 in May.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (from TV Week).

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away: Jasmine finally reveals the truth about her past
A run-in with Robbo brings up Jasmine's history...*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-exposed-55669

Robbo's unexpected return to Summer Bay has done more than just rattle Jasmine. 

After her sudden collapse, the nurse is forced to face the truth about her anxiety and it leads her to make a surprising confession about her past. 

The drama picks up as Jasmine (Sam Frost) recovers from her dizzy spell in the Diner. 

As a concerned Robbo (Jake Ryan) hovers, it's clear he's only making Jasmine's anxiety worse.

When he's asked to leave, Robbo catches sight of Tori (Penny McNamee) on his way out and asks her if she could check on Jasmine. 

"It really upsets him to see the effect he's had on her," Jake, 35, tells *TV WEEK*.

Trying to assure her friends the collapse was a result of overexertion and lack of food, Jasmine snaps as Tori tries to interfere – this is all her fault!

Recovering at home, Jasmine opens up to Irene (Lynne McGranger). She regrets her harsh words to Tori, but what's more concerning is her inability to get a grip on her emotions. Irene thinks it's obvious: she's still in love with Robbo.

As Jasmine reluctantly sits down with her ex, she's overwhelmed by her emotions. She blurts out that Robbo isn't the first person to abandon her. 

Shocking them both, Jasmine flees before giving any more detail. Soon after, Robbo manages to track her down.

"At first, he doesn't understand it at all," Jake says. 

That is, until Jasmine reveals her mum died when she was a child, after which her father disappeared, leaving her behind. Robbo is dismayed to realise his own disappearance has caused Jasmine's abandonment issues to resurface. 

"He's gutted to see how distraught she is and the effect he's had on her," he explains. 

Will Jasmine be able to let go of the past and forgive Robbo?

Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm, on Channel Seven.


And the Digital Spy article:

*Home and Away reveals Jasmine Delaney's sad backstory after Robbo's big return
Their heart-to-heart reveals some new secrets.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...sad-backstory/

----------


## Pantherboy

Pictures of filming at Palm Beach during the week. Jasmine & Robbo with (Tori's) baby. (Penny McNamee (Tori) was reported to be back filming last week, after her maternity leave.)


*SPOILER ALERT: A new baby in the Bay! Home and Away stars Sam Frost and Jake Ryan caught on set filming with a newborn... after their characters' fairy tale wedding.*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-newborn.html


For anyone interested this is also a link to matrixpictures.com.au. If you scroll through the pictures, both back & forward, (previous/next etc) there are many pictures of recent filming, including the re-cast Ava with Justin & Leah etc.

https://matrix.photoshelter.com/imag...0dUTF.AfXKdSI-

----------


## Pantherboy

Newidea.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away: Jasmine's bombshell confession 
Their relationship is finally back on steady ground â but not for long! -*

https://www.newidea.com.au/home-and-...o-relationship

In this weekâs must-see episodes, Jasmine (Sam Frost) leaves Robbo (Jake Ryan) reeling when she makes a shock confession. And itâs one that could change everything between the couple.

Robbo â father-to-be to Toriâs (Penny McNamee) unborn child â is dreaming of having more children with Jasmine. But, when he brings up the topic her response leaves him feeling shocked.

âThe conversation of kids has just never come up between them before this,â says Sam.

Earlier, Jasmine is clearly conflicted when Robbo, busy building a bassinet for the baby, tells her they too can use the cradle when they one day start their own family.

Later, taking time out on the pier, the young nurse confides in Roo (Georgie Parker) the real reason she was so rattled by Robboâs comments â she doesnât know if she wants a baby.

Urged by Roo to be honest about her feelings, Jasmine gathers her courage to discuss her concerns with Robbo. 

âJas now realises that, if she and Robbo have any hope of a future together, she has to be brave and have this conversation with him, as difficult as it may be,â Sam says. âShe wants to know that he will love her no matter what she decides. She is honest and has a lot of courage in being so open.â

Will Jasmine decide to start a family with Robbo or will her decision be a deal-breaker for the couple?

----------

hward (18-06-2019)

----------


## lizann

her counsellor is leah's police man ex  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Pantherboy (18-06-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (from TV Week) - Jasmine & Robbo's wedding, including a number of photos:


*Happily Ever After? Inside Jasmine and Robbo's wedding day on Home and Away
Jasmine and Robbo finally tie the knot â but will someone spoil their special occasion?*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-wedding-56900

Have your rice and confetti at the ready! Summer Bay is abuzz this week as friends and family gather to celebrate the wedding of Jasmine and Robbo.

It's been a long and complicated trip to the aisle for Jasmine (Sam Frost) and Robbo (Jake Ryan).

Fans may recall the engaged couple's relationship was almost over when Robbo discovered Jasmine knew about Tori (Penny McNamee) falling pregnant with his child via IVF â which she did against his wishes. 

The women's betrayal was enough to push Robbo over the edge, causing the former cop to leave town.

Jasmine was in a tormenting limbo as six months passed without word from Robbo. And when her fiancÃ© did return, it took time to heal their wounds. Robbo had to deal with the ghosts of his past, while Jasmine confronted her abandonment issues.

"It's been a long journey for them to get here," Jake, 35, tells TV WEEK. "But deciding to get married is the best thing for them, especially Robbo."

Sam agrees, adding that it's "nice" Jasmine and Robbo have been able to "work through all the tough stuff". 

"It's been very tumultous, but now we're getting married!" Sam says.

Celebrations kick off early on when Colby (Tim Franklin) throws Jasmine and Robbo a pre-wedding party. The soon-to-be-newlyweds are delighted by the surprise.

Surrounded by those closest to them, the couple relish the excitement. It continues into the next day as the big event finally arrives.

"It's such a special time to have all their friends from the Bay there with them â they have been there from the very start," Jake says.

As Robbo anxiously awaits Jasmine's arrival, his best man, Lance (Angus McLaren) takes a concerning call.

Robbo's parents are having car trouble and won't make it in time for the ceremony. It's devastating news and Robbo considers postponing, but Lance insists Ian (Frankie J Holden) and Wendy (Amanda Muggleton) want them to carry on.

"Apart from the initial disappointment of his folks running late, Robbo is determined not to let anything get in the way of marrying the girl of his dreams," Jake explains.

The day goes ahead according to schedule. Jasmine is a vision walking down the aisle in a white lace gown, and the couple exchange vows.

Their union sealed with a kiss, the husband and wife leave the church and are showered with love from family and friends before heading to the reception. 

Everyone is buzzing with joy, except for one guest â Lance. The federal agent takes yet another urgent call from a mystery person, his expression grave.

Is Lance hiding something from Jasmine and Robbo? Fans will have to tune in to find out but, in the meantime, you can scroll through to see all the stunning photos from Jasmine and Robbo's gorgeous wedding ceremony...

----------


## lizann

robbo wife and kids alive?

----------

lellygurl (11-07-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

> robbo wife and kids alive?


No, I don't believe so. He said at one stage that he was the one who actually found them in their house after they were murdered (and didn't they then show the scene, in a flashback, after that when all the police arrived, after Robbo called them to the house?).

I believe there is a new storyline coming up soon when the 'bad guy(s)' return, starting when Lance gets a phone call during Robbo & Jasmine's wedding. There were pictures around a while back of Robbo seemingly working with the AFP again, including one where he appears to be chained up in some kind of cell (not a police cell). We will see.

----------

kaz21 (09-07-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney to fear for her life on a remote road
"It's so scary."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...elaney-danger/

Home and Away has lined up terrifying scenes for Jasmine Delaney when she leaves Robbo Shaw's side.

Jasmine (Sam Frost) has been in hiding inside a safe house and more recently a motel in Australian episodes because her husband's criminal enemies made chilling threats.

In upcoming scenes, she'll get fed up of Robbo (Jake Ryan) being able to leave the motel whenever he wants, while she has to stay in their room at all times. When Robbo stubbornly offers her a chance to leave, Jasmine shocks him by bolting!

"She canât contact any of her friends, she canât go to work and she literally cannot do any of the things she normally does. Itâs completely surreal to her," the actress told New Idea.

"Itâs understandable that she feels trapped and is now going stir-crazy."

The gravity of Jasmine's decision dawns on her when she stumbles out on a remote bush road as a large vehicle menacingly approaches.

"I really tried to imagine when I was doing these scenes what it would be like," she explained. "It seems as though she is being followed and itâs so scary."

Will Jasmine be able to make it back to Robbo without his enemies catching up to her?

These harrowing scenes air in Australia on Channel 7 this week, with UK viewers getting to see Jasmine hitting the road on her own on Channel 5 in October.

*Home and Away airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia) and weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK).*

----------


## lellygurl

So, now Robbo is gone, who thinks Jasmine is pregnant?

----------

tammyy2j (30-01-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

> So, now Robbo is gone, who thinks Jasmine is pregnant?


Colby to help her and get back with her perhaps?

----------


## kaz21

From photos I’ve seen, no baby bump, unless she loses it early.

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article:


*Home and Awayâs Jasmine breaks down at Robboâs funeral as Summer Bay says goodbye
''How could you!?''*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-funeral-62358

While the residents of Summer Bay struggle to move past the trauma of the hospital siege, some are burying secrets amid their grief. 

As friends and family gather to bid farewell to Robbo, who lost his life in the wake of a high-speed car crash, Colby (Tim Franklin) will be forced to reveal the sad truth about his death. 

On the day of Robbo's (Jake Ryan) funeral, Marilyn (Emily Symons) is struggling to return to normal life. John (Shane Withington) arrives at the Diner to find his wife working tirelessly.

"Marilyn can't really get back into her old life," Emily, 50, tells TV WEEK. 

"She's having flashbacks and is traumatised by what she saw." 

John tells Marilyn they need to get going to avoid being late, but she insists she's too busy to attend, forcing her husband to attend without her. 

At the church, the community gathers, along with Robbo's parents Ian (Frankie J Holden) and Wendy (Amanda Muggleton). 

As Ian steps up to deliver a heartfelt eulogy, he recalls how proud he was the day his son graduated from the police academy. Robbo was eager to bring wrongdoers to justice, and now he's been taken away â it's not fair.

The grief-stricken dad breaks down, his wife rushing to support him. 

"Robbo never stopped protecting people and did so until the end," Jake, 36, tells TV WEEK. 

"He knew he was dying and didn't want Jasmine to see him go. Once he knew baby Grace, Tori [Penny McNamee] and Jasmine [Sam Frost] were safe, he went."

As the priest offers his final words, Robbo's widow Jasmine can no longer contain her grief. She starts screaming at Robbo's casket, calling her husband a liar â he swore he would keep her safe and never leave her.

"Finally, for the first time in her life, she felt happy, safe and they were planning a future together," Sam, 30, explains. 

As Robbo's family and friends move to Salt for the wake, people wonder where Marilyn is, while Jasmine continues to spiral. After Ian offers a toast to all who attended, he and Wendy depart, leaving Jasmine feeling more alone than ever.

"You can't even comprehend the pain, the trauma, the grief, the sadness of losing the love of her life," Sam says. 

When the nurse moves to the balcony to clear her head and Colby follows, Jasmine quizzes him: why didn't Robbo want her there in his final moments â and where is his partner Scott? 

The police officer tries to deflect her questions, but Jasmine knows he's hiding something and asks again.

Will he tell her the truth surrounding Robbo's death?


*Sam Frost: âI couldnât stop cryingâ*

How Sam Frost drew on personal experience for her emotional scenes

*What was it like to film the final scenes between Jasmine and Robbo?*

It was heartbreaking to film, and the scenes are so gut-wrenching. You can't put into words the pain, trauma and grief, the unbelievable sadness of losing the love of someone's life â of Jasmine's life. I have goosebumps just talking about this. We shot the scene [when Robbo dies] in one take and had all cameras set up at different angles. Afterwards, I was on the ground crying hysterically â it felt so real.

How do you get into the mindset for such an emotional scene?I lost my stepdad quite suddenly â not in a similar way to this, but it was completely out of the blue. He was in a hospital bed [at the time], but I had parallels to draw on for Jasmine. For me, it brings up a lot of trauma I've been through. I harnessed those feelings.

*Was it hard to say goodbye to your co-star Jake?*

I hate when people leave â it's heartbreaking. Jake and I worked together every single day for two years. We've been through a lot together. You're actually mourning the loss of a castmate, in a way. On his final day, he made a nice speech and the entire cast were crying. I adore Jake â he's a wonderful friend.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away airs more aftermath from sad death in 2020 season premiere
It's an emotional time in Summer Bay.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-grief-moving/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace episodes of Home and Away, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has hinted that Jasmine Delaney may have to move home following Summer Bay's sad death.

Jasmine (Sam Frost) is currently grief-stricken after her husband Robbo Shaw lost his life following a tragic road accident.

Robbo's final scenes aired in the 2020 season premiere in Australia, with the heartbreaking aftermath following over the past few days.

Monday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia saw a struggling Jasmine realise that she couldn't stay living at the pier apartment for any longer.

Jasmine lost her temper as she overheard another argument between her housemates, warring siblings Colby Thorne (Tim Franklin) and Bella Nixon (Courtney Miller).

Annoyed that the pair were rowing so soon after Robbo's death, Jasmine sternly reminded them of how lucky they are to have each other.

A shame-faced Colby later promised to cut out the pettiness, but Jasmine surprised him by insisting that there was a bigger problem and she'd have to move out.

Jasmine explained that the real issue is living in the home she used to share with Robbo, which now holds too many memories.

Later this week, Jasmine will pack up her belongings and prepare to leave the apartment, despite Colby's protests that she should stay. But where will she end up now?

Jake Ryan, who played Robbo, recently spoke about the decision to kill off his character as his time on the show came to an end.

"It's sad to leave but my time was done there," Jake told TV Week. "They did such a great storyline with Robbo and there wasn't much else to do with him. You want to go out on a high while you can.

"I'll miss them all so much. It's been an incredible ride. But you have to know when to call it with characters and I've been so fortunate with the storylines I had."

Home and Away's UK fans will see these scenes on Channel 5 in late March.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------

lyndapym (11-02-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

*Home and Away hints at big new discovery for Jasmine Delaney after Robbo's death
Her life could be turned upside-down.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...aney-pregnant/

*Note: This article contains Home and Away spoilers from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has teased a possible pregnancy storyline for Jasmine Delaney.

Jasmine (Sam Frost) will realise that she could be expecting Robbo Shaw's baby following his tragic death.

The storyline has been previewed in a new trailer on air in Australia, which gives a first look at upcoming episodes.

When Jasmine checks on a phone app, she realises that her period is 47 days late and is forced to consider the possibility that she could be pregnant.

Jasmine has also been feeling unwell, which could potentially be morning sickness.

The storyline comes as Jasmine's loved ones start to keep a closer eye on her following the heartbreaking death of her husband, fearing that she isn't looking after herself properly.

In one scene, Jasmine's friend Irene Roberts (Lynne McGranger) confronts her over not eating properly since attending Robbo's funeral. Could this be the true explanation, or is Jasmine really expecting?

Home and Away fans know that Jasmine and Robbo had considered starting a family of their own before he passed away.

Jasmine had previously told Robbo that she didn't want children, but changed her mind after helping to raise baby Grace while Tori Morgan was in a coma.

Robbo's death aired in Australia in January and on UK screens this week. Jake Ryan, who played Robbo, filmed his final scenes last year.

After his exit aired, Jake told TV Week: "It's sad to leave but my time was done there. They did such a great storyline with Robbo and there wasn't much else to do with him. You want to go out on a high while you can."

Home and Away airs Jasmine's discovery next week in Australia and in April in the UK.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*


and the *Nowtolove.com.au* article:

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...pregnant-63063

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE


*Home And Away spoiler: Jasmine’s pregnancy trauma threatens to push the widower over the edge
It’s one tragedy after another for Jasmine.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...pregnant-63754

Summer Bay is abuzz this week when Jasmine announces she's pregnant with Robbo's child. 

But in one crushing moment, her world will come tumbling down.

In Home And Away, Jasmine (Sam Frost) excitedly prepares for her new chapter as a mum – until her own mother-in-law arrives to fuss over the baby that's on the way.

In an emotional reunion, Wendy (Amanda Muggleton) embraces both Jasmine and Tori (Penny McNamee). She's thrilled that Robbo's (Jake Ryan) memory will live on in his two children.

However, she then insists on being present at Jasmine's ultrasound. A bit put out, but understanding, Jasmine obliges. Tori, however, is concerned about Jasmine telling more people so early on in her pregnancy. 

She knows the pain of enduring a miscarriage herself and wants her friend to exercise restraint.

"Jasmine's enthusiasm and excitement about the pregnancy has made Tori a little concerned, because it's still the early stages of the pregnancy and Tori just wants the best for her," Sam, 30, tells TV WEEK. 

"Tori worries about how overexcited Jasmine is – and maybe she's overcautious since she's been through a miscarriage herself."

At the hospital, the three women discuss birth plans and bond over their offspring. 

But their sweet moment of togetherness comes crashing down when the ultrasound technician can't seem to detect a heartbeat. 

In emotional scenes, Jasmine is told she's had a phantom pregnancy … she was never pregnant at all!

"Jasmine's world crumbles," Sam explains. 

"It's another loss for her. This pregnancy was the last glimmer of hope she had of keeping Robbo alive. The pregnancy was the light for Jasmine during a dark time."

While Tori comforts her grieving friend, Wendy, hurt and disappointed, isn't as sympathetic. She accuses Jasmine of betraying Robbo's memory and lashes out with some harsh words. 

Stung and humiliated, Jasmine flees the hospital.

As time ticks by, Tori begins to worry. She chases after Jasmine, but has no luck finding her. 

Tori is well aware this setback is a cruel blow for Jasmine and could have huge ramifications for her mental health.

Deciding to take another lap of the beach, she finally spots a lone figure. 

The nurse is in the shallows, walking into the ocean fully clothed. 

Her grief has consumed her to the point that she wants to escape. She will do anything to forget…

"Jasmine has to deal with not only grieving the loss of her baby and the future she thought she was going to have, but also grieving Robbo all over again," Sam says. 

"That hits her incredibly hard."

Tori races down to the sand, reaching her in the nick of time. 

Pulling her from the surf, she holds her anguished friend tightly as her emotions come pouring out. 

Poor Jasmine!



And the Digital Spy article:

*Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney to receive shocking news over her pregnancy
Her life's about to be turned upside down yet again.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ney-pregnancy/

And:

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ist-sam-frost/

----------

hward (04-05-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away to revisit relationship between Jasmine Delaney and Colby Thorne
Is it a good idea for the troubled characters to seek solace in each other?* 

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-relationship/

Home and Away is set to revisit a romance between Jasmine Delaney (Sam Frost) and Colby Thorne (Tim Franklin) as they both struggle with their emotions.

Jasmine and Colby, who just happens to be the best friend of Jasmine's late husband Robbo Shaw, have briefly been an item before and shared a drunken kiss last year during a difficult period in Jasmine and Robbo's relationship, which they quickly regretted.

But Australia's New Idea magazine reports that their connection could be revisited once again as Colby throws a divorce party to celebrate his split from his ex Chelsea Campbell.

It's clear to Willow Harris (Sarah Roberts) and Dean Thompson (Patrick O'Connor) that both Colby and Jasmine are heading down self-destructive paths, with Colby drowning his sorrows after his split and Jasmine trying to get over her recent 'phantom' pregnancy, as well as the loss of Robbo.

"Jasmine's world has now crumbled," said Frost. "She hadn't been able to contain herself at the thought of being pregnant. She was so excited, and it brought her so much joy. She absolutely saw it as a blessing and wanted to have the baby so, so much.

"The 'pregnancy' was the last glimmer of hope she had of keeping Robbo alive. Jasmine has been through so much in the last few months and now she finds herself on another huge roller-coaster of emotions."

Franklin added: "Jasmine's been behaving very erratically lately. She's definitely not in a good place. She's feeling nostalgic and sad. She needs some affection and company, which she misses so much. And Colby, who is also feeling sad and lonely, just happens to be there."

But will the pair give in to temptation and if so will they regret it again?

Franklin admitted that reading the scripts for these scenes made him feel "awful", saying: "I thought 'No, Colby!' You promised that you would look after the wife of your best friend, but you can't even look after yourself. I felt conflicted. But that's where the drama lies."

These scenes will air next week in Australia and later in the year on Channel 5 for UK viewers.

*Home and Away currently airs on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

*Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney makes shock threat to leave Summer Bay
Can Colby talk her around?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...er-bay-threat/

*Warning: Home and Away spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers* 

Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney (Sam Frost) will make a shock threat to leave Summer Bay.

Following the loss of Robbo, Jasmine has been trying to get over her recent 'phantom' pregnancy.

However, following another snog with her friend Colby Thorne (Tim Franklin) at a raucous party thrown by Colby while trying to celebrate his split from his ex Chelsea Campbell, Jasmine finds herself contemplating whether to leave the Bay, much to the horror of Colby. 

So, will Jasmine really leave?

According to Tim Franklin, who plays Colby on the Channel 5 soap, that's definitely not what Colby wants. 

"Colby definitely doesnât want Jasmine to leave," Tim told Australian Magazine New Idea.

"He feels a responsibility to look after Jasmine, who is his friend, at the worst time in her life. 

"But he canât seem to help her."

The scenes of Jasmine and Colby kissing have yet to be shown in the UK, though they have aired in Australia.

Speaking previously about Jasmine's crisis, actress Sam Frost said: "The 'pregnancy' was the last glimmer of hope she had of keeping Robbo alive. 

"Jasmine has been through so much in the last few months and now she finds herself on another huge roller-coaster of emotions."

*Home and Away airs on Channel Seven in Australia and Channel 5 in the UK.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney under suspicion over her behaviour around baby Grace
Should Tori be worried?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ace-suspicion/

Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney has sparked concern with her behaviour around baby Grace in a new storyline.

Jasmine (Sam Frost) has faced a difficult few months due to the tragic death of her partner Robbo and experiencing a phantom pregnancy.

More recent scenes on air in Australia have seen Jasmine shift her focus back to Robbo's baby daughter Grace, crossing the line in the process.

Jasmine annoyed the Morgan family by taking Grace from her babysitter Marilyn Chambers, lying that she had permission from the youngster's mum Tori. This aroused worries that Jasmine wasn't respecting boundaries when it came to her relationship with Grace.

Wednesday's (May 20) episode on Channel 7 in Australia saw Tori try to get through to Jasmine, insisting that she was wrong to take Grace without permission.

Jasmine initially refused to accept this, but was given food for thought when her friend Irene Roberts warned that she was in danger of losing access to Grace altogether.

In an unexpected change of heart, Jasmine visited Tori the next morning and made a full apology for overstepping the mark.

Tori was glad that Jasmine had seemingly seen sense, but Justin was worried when he overheard Jasmine privately telling Grace: "Nothing can keep you away from me, beautiful girl."

Justin was quick to express his concerns to his partner Leah Patterson-Baker, fearing that Tori was making a big mistake by giving Jasmine another chance. Leah, who'd also overheard this moment, thought Jasmine was just being affectionate.

However, Justin warned: "I was right about the risk when [Tori] chose Robbo to be the father. I'm going to be right about this."

Could Jasmine's fixation on Grace cause more problems for the Morgans in the near future?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in late June.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7* (Australia).

----------


## Rowdydog12

Oh just shut up and leave Jasmine you whinger.. She never works and just walks around town whinging and working out after freeloading at someones house other than her own !

----------

lellygurl (23-05-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


*Home And Away's Jasmine lashes out in confronting scenes as her troubling narrative continues
The Summer Bay local isn't catching any breaks...*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ne-fight-64032

Home and Away is set to rock screens this week with an outburst no one expected. 

Summer Bay will be rocked by dramatic scenes as Jasmine's (Sam Frost) narrative continues along a slippery slope. 

Of course, we wouldn't expect anything less from the popular Aussie soap. 

Keep scrolling to find out what's in store this week...

While Tori (Penny McNamee) has managed to keep Jasmine in Summer Bay, she hasn't been able to stop her feeling alone and angry.

This week, the nurse continues to defy Tori when it comes to looking after Grace â Tori's baby with Jasmine's late husband Robbo (Jake Ryan).

While Tori is understanding, her brother Justin (James Stewart) isn't so forgiving and doesn't want her to see Grace.

Jasmine, meanwhile, thinks everyone has abandoned her. 

Colby (Tim Franklin) has decided it's best to stay away after their recent kiss, but his absence has caused Jasmine to lash out at others.

At the gym, Willow (Sarah Roberts) offers her a shoulder to lean on â but is instead met with a rant about minding her own business. Willow bites back and a fiery argument breaks out.

Jasmine has the last word, telling Willow to find another job â and to move out of Irene's (Lynne McGranger) house.

"You're fired!" she yells. 

Uh-oh! This won't end wellâ¦

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away: Is this the end? Jasmine and Tori’s friendship reaches breaking point
Things go from bad... to worse.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ri-fight-64187

Home and Away is set to bring more drama between two of its beloved characters this week in confronting scenes. 

Despite their help and guidance, no-one can seem to get through to Jasmine (Sam Frost). 

And this week, her obsession with baby Grace causes Tori (Penny McNamee) to lash out.

After overhearing Tori and Justin discussing Grace's teething problems, Jasmine offers to help. 

Justin, however, is wary of her recent behaviour and offers to babysit his niece while Tori goes to work – much to Jasmine's dismay.

At home, Jasmine's obsession becomes obvious when she poses as a mother in a group forum, pretends Grace is her own daughter, and asks questions about teething.

The following day, Jasmine minds Grace while Tori negotiates another taxing day at the hospital. 

But when Tori arrives at the Diner after work, she's alarmed to see her little one chewing on a plastic toy.

Tired and angry, Tori lashes out at Jasmine for overstepping the mark before yanking Grace from the nurse's arms.

Jasmine leaves, feeling humiliated after her very public chastising.

Has she gone too far this time?


And:
https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-morgan-clash/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


*Jasmine defends her actions*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...detained-64488

Two friends at war, and a terrified mother, are about to cause a dramatic showdown in Summer Bay â and baby Grace could suffer the most.

Jasmine (Sam Frost) has been treading a fine line in recent weeks with her ongoing criticism of Tori's parenting. And this week, her destructive behaviour will be called out when Willow (Sarah Roberts) and Mackenzie (Emily Weir) discover her online mothers group.

At the gym, Willow and Mac confront their friend â but, to their surprise, Jasmine has no regrets about her actions. She inflames the argument further by suggesting Grace will receive better care with someone else.

Stunned, Willow tells Tori's brother Justin (James Stewart) of her conversation, who then orders Jasmine to stay away from their family.

Tori, meanwhile, is worried for her friend and how she's behaving.

"Tori cares deeply for Jasmine, so it's Justin who has to ask Jasmine to give Tori and Grace some space," Penny, 37, says.

It looks like things are going from bad to worse for Jasmineâ¦



And the Digital Spy article:

*Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney to be confronted over her obsessive behaviour
Jasmine's attachment to baby Grace is set to get worse.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...justin-morgan/

Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney (Sam Frost) has been struggling to cope ever since the death of her husband Robbo Shaw (Jake Ryan) earlier this year and her behaviour has started to take a worrying turn as she grows more obsessive about Robbo's baby daughter Grace, who she has been fantasising is her own child.

Grace was recently accidentally kidnapped when Nikau Parata (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) carjacked Grace's mum Tori Morgan (Penny McNamee)'s car while she was momentarily out of the car and distracted. Although Grace was returned within hours, Jasmine wasn't afraid to make her feelings known as she accused Tori of putting Grace at risk â and decided to look into seeking legal advice about her own rights over Grace. 

Speaking to Australian magazine New Idea actress Sam, who plays Jasmine, revealed that Jasmine has been trying to channel "hothead" Robbo in her approach to the situation.

"All of the alarm bells have been ringing in Jasmine's head over Grace's welfare," she said. "Jasmine feels she has tried her best to keep her boundaries in place when it comes to Grace. But now she can't help but wonder, 'What would Robbo think about this situation?'

"Robbo was certainly quite a hothead when he thought someone was in danger, and so Jasmine really channels Robbo during this time. She thinks and behaves exactly the way she believes Robbo would have done."

With Jasmine set to keep up her accusations of neglect against devastated Tori and looking into her potential parental rights, Jasmine's friends Willow Harris (Sarah Roberts) and Mackenzie Booth (Emily Weir) will be shown starting to grow concerned about her mental state.

Sam revealed that her character isn't necessarily thinking things through properly at the moment, saying, "Jasmine is trying her best to get custody of Grace because she thinks Tori is unfit to look after her. Jasmine is acting very impulsively at this stage. She's not thinking things through."

Jasmine's accusatory attitude towards Tori will lead Tori's brother Justin Morgan (James Stewart) to get involved and he will end up confronting Jasmine about her behaviour, warning her that she needs to give Tori and Grace some space.

But will Jasmine listen to Justin or will she just keep getting in deeper when it comes to Grace?

These scenes will air next week in Australia and in around a month's time in the UK.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia)*.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

*Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney tries new tactic in her baby battle with Tori Morgan
Will she regret it?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...morgan-tactic/

*Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney has decided to play the long game as she tries to undermine Tori Morgan.

Jasmine (Sam Frost) has secretly stepped up her animosity towards Tori in this week's Australian episodes, with everyone oblivious to what she's planning.

In a recent visit to Summer Bay, Tori's vehicle was carjacked by Nikau Parata (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) while baby Grace was in the back seat.

Tori briefly left Grace unattended in the vehicle as she was dealing with an incident at the side of the road. John Palmer, who's recovering from a stroke, had suffered a nasty fall while out with his wife Marilyn.

Although Grace was returned safely within hours, Jasmine made an ill-fated attempt to report Tori to the police and also consulted a lawyer. 

This ultimately left Jasmine disappointed, as Colby Thorne (Tim Franklin) dismissed her complaints, while the lawyer told her that she had no legal right to step in over Grace's wellbeing.

With nobody else to turn to, Jasmine sought support from an online mother's forum and posted up a twisted version of events, claiming that she's aware of a mum who's mistreating her baby.

One of Jasmine's online friends encouraged her to keep a record of her concerns, as this would be taken more seriously by the authorities.

Willow Harris (Sarah Roberts) was horrified to stumble across Jasmine's erratic posts and tried to warn her friend off, pointing out that she was in danger of losing access to Grace altogether if she took on Tori.

Jasmine appeared to agree, but was later seen making a written record of complaints and half-truths against Tori, planning to use it in the future. Is it only a matter of time before she takes her complaints further?

Viewers know that Jasmine's behaviour is part of a bigger problem, as she's struggling with grief following the tragic loss of her partner Robbo and her experience with a false pregnancy. She sees Grace as her last remaining link to Robbo.

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in early August.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Monday to Thursday at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away scenes intensify as Jasmine lashes out towards one of her longtime friends
Baby Grace sparks an unexpected clash between Jasmine and her close pal.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ri-grace-64564

Battle lines are drawn between two best friends this week as Jasmine continues to cause problems for the Morgan family on Home and Away this week. 

And if she's not careful, her destructive behaviour will cost more than just her friendship with Tori.

Jasmine (Sam Frost) remains cold towards those around her, including Irene (Lynne McGranger), who has tried to keep the peace. 

But the nurse is stubbornly determined to take baby Grace away from her "harmful" mother Tori (Penny McNamee).

At the same time, her online persona in a mother's group has been exposed after Willow (Sarah Roberts) caught her writing about Tori. 

It's only a matter of time before it all comes to a head…

The tension deepens this week when Tori receives marketing material for the new mother-and-daughter classes at the gym featuring a photo of Jasmine and baby Grace. 

Fed up, she asks policeman Colby (Tim Franklin) for help.

"Tori is deeply concerned about Jasmine's obsession with Grace, but she doesn't want to get the police involved," Penny, 37, tells TV WEEK. 

"She sees Colby as a safe person to speak to. He can offer Tori professional advice, but he also cares deeply for Jasmine."

Colby does his best to remove himself from his policeman persona and kindly asks that Jasmine remove the photos. 

Of course, this only spurs her to take on Tori, leading to a fiery confrontation at the surf club.

Tori's brother Justin (James Stewart) is horrified by Jasmine's accusations and warns her to back off, while Tori tries to keep baby Grace at a distance.

Hearing the commotion from the gym, Willow and Colby race out to stop the clash – but it's too late. 

As Colby pulls Jasmine away from the Morgans, she strikes him across the face, leaving him with bloody scratches on his cheek. 

Then, Willow blurts out her friend's online secret, leaving Tori shaken by everything that's unfolded.

"Finding out that Jasmine has been posing as Grace's mother, she realises the extent of the terrible head space Jasmine is in," Penny explains.

"Jasmine isn't coping after Robbo's death and then suffering a phantom pregnancy. Tori feels so sad for her, but equally needs to protect herself and Grace from Jasmine's erratic behaviour."


And:

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-scenes-colby/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE


*Home and Away's Tori Morgan takes drastic action over Jasmine Delaney
The Morgans have been pushed too far.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...rastic-action/

*Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away's Tori Morgan has threatened Jasmine Delaney with the police, as their dramatic storyline finally comes to a head.

For the past few weeks, Tori (Penny McNamee) has largely been oblivious as Jasmine has developed a worrying obsession with her baby daughter Grace.

Jasmine's troubling behaviour is fuelled by grief, after she lost her fiancÃ©e Robbo earlier in the year and subsequently experienced the heartbreak of a false pregnancy.

Thursday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia (July 16) saw the unsettling situation escalate, as the full extent of Jasmine's issues was exposed to all.

The final straw for Tori came when Jasmine (Sam Frost) used images of herself and baby Grace to promote a mother and baby event at the gym.

Tori wanted Jasmine to take the pictures down as she'd used them without permission. When Colby Thorne (Tim Franklin) tried to intervene, tensions escalated and Jasmine accidentally hit him, drawing blood as tempers reached boiling point.

At this point, Willow Harris (Sarah Roberts) felt it necessary to reveal her own knowledge of Jasmine's recent problems.

Willow warned Colby and the Morgans that Jasmine has been posting strange messages on an online forum, bad-mouthing Tori and pretending to be Grace's mother.

This was another step too far for Tori, who arranged a meeting with Jasmine to lay down the law over how things would be in future.

Despite Jasmine's attempts to apologise, Tori warned: "I came here to say stay away from me, stay away from my daughter. If you don't agree to that, I will go to the police."

Will Jasmine take note of Tori's threat, or will her instinct to take care of Grace prove impossible to resist?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 next month.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE


*Home and Away's Tori Morgan to face another big decision over Jasmine Delaney
Will she take legal action?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...aney-decision/

Home and Away's Tori Morgan has to consider taking further action against Jasmine Delaney on Australian screens next week.

Tori (Penny McNamee) mulls over her options when it becomes clear that Jasmine may refuse to stay away from her and baby Grace.

This week's episodes on Australian screens have seen Tori give Jasmine (Sam Frost) a stern ultimatum after discovering her obsession with Grace.

Tori warned Jasmine that she'd have no choice but to involve the police unless she kept her distance in future.

When the story continues next week, it becomes worryingly clear that Jasmine still isn't ready to reconsider her recent erratic behaviour.

Jasmine can't resist turning up at the Morgan house, causing a scene as she wants to see Grace.

Tori is horrified, realising that dealing with Jasmine won't be as easy as she thought.

Tori's brother Justin (James Stewart) encourages her to consider taking out an Apprehended Violence Order (AVO) against Jasmine, which would legally oblige her to stay away.

After everything they've been through together, Tori has a lot to think about but will she agree this is the best idea?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in August.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's unexpected twist - Jasmine flees The Bay as one of her best friends turns against her
The troubled nurse has spiralled - and things aren't getting better.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...e-leaves-64648

With her world crumbling around her, Jasmine makes the shock decision to leave Summer Bay in Home And Away this week.
But where will she go?

Things go from bad to worse for nurse Jasmine (Sam Frost) when her friend Tori (Penny McNamee) â worried about the safety of her baby Grace â has little choice but to take out an Apprehended Violence Order (AVO) against her.

From now on, if Jasmine wants to see Grace or come to the Morgan household, she must have Tori's permission.

It was a tough decision for Tori to make.

The doctor has tried to reason with her friend, but her erratic behaviour is putting Grace in harm's way.

After a fiery confrontation with Jasmine at the surf club, Tori realises she needs help and asks her brother Justin (James Stewart) for advice.

He implores her to seek legal advice â but before they can, Jasmine arrives on their doorstep demanding to see Grace.

While Justin distracts Jasmine, a shaken Tori calls policeman Colby (Tim Franklin), who escorts Jasmine home.

It's then that Tori decides about the AVO.

"Tori is forced to take out an AVO against Jasmine, which is heartbreaking," Penny, 37, tells TV WEEK.

"But she knows it's for the best and hopes it will shock Jasmine into getting the help she needs."

Unfortunately, the measure has the opposite effect, causing Jasmine to lash out and cut ties to her life in Summer Bay.

Meanwhile, Tori is riddled with guilt over her decision. Has she made everything worse?

"Tori is forced to exile Jasmine from her and Grace's life, and it honestly breaks her heart," Penny explains.

"She desperately wants to help Jasmine through this time, but she knows she can't be the one to do it."

The next day, as Tori ponders her next steps in helping Jasmine, Irene (Lynne McGranger) calls.

She's found a note in Jasmine's room declaring that she's left town â for good. It's too late!

----------


## tammyy2j

Why would Tori's baby be given to Jasmine, if Tori is deemed unfit (which she is not) then Justin or Robbo's parents would be next to take Grace or foster parents like Marilyn and John, Jasmine is not fit to be around any babies or patients, she needs help herself, far away from Summer Bay

----------

kaz21 (20-07-2020), lizann (20-07-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home and Away's beloved Jasmine turns a new leaf away from Summer Bay ... but it might not last for long
Jasmine gets a breath of fresh air, then her old life comes calling.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ine-farm-64714

Beloved Home and Away character Jasmine has been through a tumultuous time of late.

But when she begins a new chapter on the Shaw family farm, it looks like a fresh start away from The Bay might be the perfect opportunity to evaluate what she wants.

But it may be hard to forget her past when Irene and Colby make a surprise visit.

At Robbo's (Jake Ryan) family home, Jasmine (Sam Frost) is earning her keep by helping her former in-laws, Wendy (Amanda Muggleton) and Ian (Frankie J Holden).

But they can sense there's something she's not dealing with.

While out in the fields, Wendy asks after baby Grace and Tori (Penny McNamee), but Jasmine changes the topic.

Meanwhile, in Summer Bay, Irene (Lynne McGranger) grows concerned when her calls to Jasmine aren't answered and go straight to her voicemail.

Cop Colby (Tim Franklin) proposes they visit the farm and get her to come home.

But although Tori knows the Bay is the best place for Jasmine to get better, the thought of her return makes her nervous and frightened.

"When Tori heard that Jasmine plans to leave the Bay, she blamed herself," Penny, 37, tells TV WEEK.

"She supports the mission to try to convince her to return to Summer Bay. She wants to help her through this, but she knows she can't be the one to do it."

Unfortunately, Irene and Colby's visit proves far from welcome. While Amanda and Ian are thrilled to see them, an angry Jasmine insists they leave: this is her home now ? permanently.

Can Irene and Colby get through to her?


And:
https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...y-irene-colby/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away confirms Jasmine Delaney's future after her disappearing act
Will she turn her life around?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...future-return/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney has returned home to Summer Bay following her disappearing act.

Jasmine (Sam Frost) reluctantly headed back in Thursday's episode on Australian screens (July 30), having spent a week away on the Shaw family farm.

The troubled nurse went into hiding after facing a backlash over her manipulation of Tori Morgan (Penny McNamee) and worrying obsession with baby Grace.

However, in the show's latest episode, Jasmine was convinced to return when Irene Roberts (Lynne McGranger) and Colby Thorne (Tim Franklin) came to visit her at the Shaws' home.

Jasmine wasn't too happy to see her old friends, feeling that they'd both turned their backs on her when things became difficult with Tori.

Although Jasmine tried to get them to leave, the situation was ultimately taken out of her hands when Irene and Colby told Robbo's parents about her recent behaviour.

Jasmine had decided that she wanted to live with Wendy and Ian permanently, but they went cold on the idea when they discovered that Tori had filed for an Apprehended Violence Order (AVO) against her.

Wendy and Ian knew their own access to baby Grace would be affected if they allowed Jasmine to stay with them, so they gently told her that she wouldn't be able to.

Seeing no other options, Jasmine returned to the Bay but still didn't seem to fully understand how much her recent behaviour had affected everyone.

When Jasmine came face-to-face with Tori at the Diner, Tori suggested they should sit down to talk.

Can they ever resolve their differences for Grace's sake, and will Jasmine now get the help that she needs?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in late August.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Article with photos of Sam/Jasmine filming at Palm Beach. The 'mystery co-star' filming with her is actor Luke Arnold who people may recall played rock legend Michael Hutchence in the tv mini-series INXS: Never Tear Us Apart. There are no details yet about the character he will play in H&A.


A smiling Sam Frost is spotted filming scenes for Home and Away alongside a handsome new mystery co-star

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-new-star.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney makes a breakthrough in Grace storyline
Has her first counselling session helped?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-breakthrough/

Home and Away spoilers follow from this week's Australian episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney may have made a breakthrough after sparking concern for her mental health.

Jasmine went to see a counsellor in Thursday's episodes on Channel 7 (August 13), after being encouraged to seek help over her recent worrying behaviour.

The Summer Bay nurse only agreed to attend the sessions as she believed that Tori Morgan (Penny McNamee) would restore her access to baby Grace if she went along with the idea.

However, when Jasmine's conversation with the counsellor took an unexpected direction, she finally started to take the situation more seriously.

Jasmine (Sam Frost), who has previously undergone counselling for panic attacks, was surprised to be asked about the death of her fianc? Robbo Shaw.

The counsellor explained that Robbo's sudden death could have reignited Jasmine's abandonment issues, which she has struggled with in the past.

Jasmine was initially sceptical and only wanted to talk about Grace, but as the chat continued, she grew to realise that she's secretly angry with Robbo for "leaving" her when he died.

This, in turn, could have led her to become worryingly attached to baby Grace ? seeing the youngster as a last remaining link to Robbo.

Jasmine's first counselling session ended with her accepting that she needed to find a way to forgive Robbo ? perhaps by visiting his grave, which she hasn't done before.

Her loved ones were all pleased that Jasmine was prepared to seek help and was seemingly making good progress. Could this be the turning point that she needed?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in September.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

More photos of Sam/Jasmine with new guy Luke Arnold (Levi?):


Things are heating up! Sam Frost shares a passionate kiss with co-star Luke Arnold as she shows off her figure in a sheer dress while filming scenes for Home and Away

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ay-scenes.html

----------


## Pantherboy

TV WEEK article:

AUST PACE!


" 'I Want A Baby!'
Jasmine Drops A Bombshell

Since the tragic death of her lover Robbo in 2019, Jasmine has struggled to move on with her life.

The couple had plans to become parents, and Jasmine (Sam Frost) still yearns to be a mother - particularly after the grief of her phantom pregnancy and how difficult it has been to watch Grace, Robbo's child with Tori (Penny McNamee) , growing up.

This week, Jasmine announces her plans to have a baby via IVF. Irene (Lynne McGranger) is stunned by her decision, but proud that she is going after what she wants. But how will she go about it?

Over the week, the nurse deliberates whether to go with an anonymous donor ask someone she trusts to be the father. During a catch-up at the Diner, the solution comes walking through the door - literally. It's Colby.

It dawns on her that he is the perfect candidate for her IVF treatment. What she doesn't know, however, is that he has serious baggage of his own!!"


And from Digital Spy:

Home and Away hints at new baby storyline for Jasmine Delaney
She confided in Irene in the show's latest scenes.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ey-baby-story/

----------


## Pantherboy

AUST PACE!

Digital Spy article - Jasmine to bail Colby out:


Home and Away star Sam Frost reveals Jasmine's baby story will intensify
Will she be able to go through with her plan?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ory-intensify/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney recently announced that she was looking into having a baby, and had settled on going down the IVF route with Colby Thorne as the donor.

But almost as she had made the decision, Colby was finally arrested by Angelo Rosetta for the murder of Ross Nixon.

But in scenes that will air this week in Aus ? as detailed by TV Week ? Jasmine bails Colby out, using her own assets as collateral.

Not only will that lead him to try and find out who the mysterious 'Witness X' is, but there will be a lot of tense drama among friends and family ahead of the trial.

But she didn't do it just because she sees Colby as a friend. Jasmine is still determined to have Colby be her baby daddy, a desire that will only increase after going to Grace's birthday party, especially when she starts to feel left out.

"Being around Grace reminds her how much she enjoys the idea of being a mum," Jasmine actress Sam Frost told the publication. "She wants to have a family ? and seeing Tori so happy with Grace intensifies her desires."

Will she be able to go through with her plans, or will Colby get properly sent down for his crimes? And if he does, will Jasmine find another way to become a parent?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## lizann

prison is better than a baby with jasmine for colby  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney to face difficult prison visit in new scenes
How will it go?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-thorne-visit/

Home and Away spoilers follow for UK and Australian readers.

Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney will pay a visit to Colby Thorne in prison, despite her mixed feelings over his dark crime.

Jasmine heads off to see Colby in next week's Australian season finale episode, which plays out in a 90-minute timeslot on Monday evening (November 30).

Viewers know that Jasmine (Sam Frost) was one of Colby's closest friends before he was sent to jail for the murder of Ross Nixon.

Before Colby's crime caught up with him, Jasmine was even considering asking him to have a baby with her so they could co-parent.

In Thursday's triple bill of episodes on Channel 7 in Australia, Colby's lover Taylor Rosetta left Summer Bay with her husband Angelo as they resolved to get their marriage back on track.

Before Taylor left, she asked Jasmine to pass on her best wishes to Colby (Tim Franklin). Jasmine insisted this wasn't on the cards as she wasn't planning to make any visits to the jail, but Taylor urged her to reconsider this.

Later, Jasmine confided in Irene Roberts about her big dilemma. She admitted that, while she wanted to be there for Colby, she was struggling to comprehend his awful crime.

Irene suggested that Jasmine shouldn't be too harsh on her friend, as they both know what kind of a man Ross was.

Irene's words appear to make an impact on Jasmine, as she goes ahead with the visit next week.

Jasmine shows her support to Colby by promising to be there for him, but what kind of response will she get?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in early 2021.

Home and Away will return to UK screens on Channel 5 next year. The show's Australian season finale airs on Monday at 7pm on Channel 7.

----------


## Pantherboy

Photos of Sam/Jasmine filming at Palm beach - including some pictures of her kissing the soon to be new cop, Cash Newman:



Sam Frost goes for a jog in skin-tight activewear before kissing a co-star as she shoots romantic scenes for Home and Away in Palm Beach

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...alm-Beach.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home And Away: Jasmine?s shock memory loss worsens after the horrific food truck explosion
''Christian has serious concerns for Jasmine.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...e-memory-68150

She survived the devastating food truck blast that rocked Summer Bay, but Jasmine's real nightmare is only just beginning in Home And Away this week.

As fans will recall, nurse Jasmine (Sam Frost) collapsed last week following the horrific food truck explosion. After bringing her off life support, surgeon Christian (Ditch Davey) was concerned when Jasmine couldn't recall details of the explosion.

Christian thought she might have post-traumatic amnesia, but needed to run more tests and urged Jasmine to be patient. She herself couldn't understand why she would have memory loss.

This week, things are only getting worse. Jasmine's short-term recall seems shot to ribbons.

When Christian mentions Rachel's (Marny Kennedy) terrible death ? she was hit by a car after walking out of the hospital ? both Jasmine and Irene (Lynne McGranger) are upset.

But within minutes, Jasmine again asks how Rachel is. Christian is at a loss to explain what's going on.

"Christian has serious concerns for Jasmine and her level of injury," Ditch, 48, tells TV WEEK. "It's important to establish how much of her memory was affected in the early stages after the accident. He's very concerned for his close friend and colleague."

Clearly, Jasmine isn't in a healthy frame of mind. In the middle of the night, she panics and tries to flee the hospital.

It's a worried Irene who stops her from walking out the doors.

Just minutes later, Jasmine has no knowledge of what she's tried to do and Irene has to explain things. Christian is determined to figure out what's wrong before things deteriorate further.

"There are concerns about Jasmine's short-term and long-term health," Ditch explains. "But it's important for Christian to remain objective in any diagnosis. Of course, having to deal with a close friend's injury does blur the lines."

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney collapses as Kieran Baldivis faces suspicion
Jasmine sparks concern after having a seizure.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...llapse-kieran/

Home and Away spoilers follow for Australian and UK viewers.

Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney collapses on Australian screens this week, with Kieran Baldivis facing suspicion.

Jasmine (Sam Frost) was recently diagnosed with absence seizures, a type of epilepsy, after suffering memory loss from the dramatic explosion at Chloe Anderson and Ryder Jackson's taco food truck La Cucaracha.

In upcoming episodes (via TV Week), Jasmine is there for Kieran (Rick Donald) when he struggles to cope with the fact that his mum Martha Stewart (Belinda Gablin) ? who he previously kidnapped ? still wants to keep her distance from him.

Jasmine gives Kieran a hug, but Kieran mistakenly reads too much into it and tries to kiss her. Jasmine does not reciprocate, which leads to an embarrassed Kieran fleeing.

Jasmine, worried for Kieran particularly given his history of alcoholism, tries to find her housemate to tell him that he didn't do anything wrong and that he doesn't have to be embarrassed.

She eventually spots him near Flat Beach, but has a seizure and falls to the ground.

t's at this moment when Alf Stewart (Ray Meagher) comes across the scene with Martha, and he almost immediately comes to the conclusion that Kieran is responsible for Jasmine's collapse.

Kieran is then faced with trying to explain what happened.

These scenes will air in the UK in around six weeks' time.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away reveals possible new love interest for Jasmine Delaney
Sparks fly between Jasmine and new arrival Cash.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...love-interest/

Home and Away spoilers follow for Australian and UK viewers.

Home and Away will hint at a potential new romance for Jasmine Delaney this week, as the unlucky-in-love nurse begins a flirtation with new arrival Cash Newman.

Police officer Cash (Nicholas Cartwright) arrived in the Bay earlier this year on Australian screens, with his first appearance airing on UK screens this week, and he has already been in the thick of the action, arresting Justin Morgan (James Stewart) and investigating the body found at sea.

In scenes to air this week in Australia and in September in the UK, Cash and Jasmine (Sam Frost) will strike up a flirtation after they keep bumping into each other in the Bay.

TV Week reports that Jasmine will first notice Cash when she is out running, as she spots him swimming. Cash recognises her, having seen her when she was having a seizure, but Jasmine doesn't remember him ? although she is certainly intrigued by the new arrival.

After the pair continue to flirt, Cash decides to ask Jasmine out on a date. However, his plan is ruined when John Palmer (Shane Withington) invites them to dine with him and Irene Roberts (Lynne McGranger) at Salt.

With Cash having put in his best efforts to woo Jasmine, he finally tells her what he does for a living, but a spooked Jasmine feels her attraction to him halt.

Jasmine has a difficult history with cops ? she accidentally killed Kat Chapman (Pia Miller) in a car accident when she first arrived in Summer Bay, her relationship with Colby Thorne (Tim Franklin) turned sour and her husband Robbo Shaw (Jake Ryan) died after a car crash, with all three having been police officers.

"She enjoys the flirtatious banter ? until she realises he's a cop," Jasmine actress Sam said to TV Week of Jasmine's feelings for Cash. "Then she pumps the brakes. She gets spooked by it."

Will Cash continue to pursue Jasmine or will her past experiences prevent this potential romance from going any further?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away reveals first date drama for Jasmine Delaney and Cash Newman
Their romance gets off to a rocky start.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...st-date-drama/

Home and Away spoilers follow for Australian and UK viewers.

Home and Away has revealed that Jasmine Delaney and Cash Newman's first date won't be the end of their bumpy road to romance, as it ends with an injury.

Since police officer Cash (Nicholas Cartwright) arrived in the Bay earlier this year, he and Jasmine (Sam Frost) have struck up a flirtation. However, Jasmine's very difficult history with cops has made her reluctant to take things any further with Cash.

TV Week reports that in upcoming scenes, Cash will finally convince Jasmine to enjoy a date with him, despite her reservations about his job.

The pair bond as they play touch football together, and when Cash seems to have hurt himself during the game, nurse Jasmine can't help but have sympathy for him.

A recent trailer for the soap showed Jasmine getting into a car with Cash and calling him "officially my hero", suggesting that further romance could be in the air for the couple ? but will Jasmine be able to get over her worries about Cash's choice of career?

Actor Nicholas recently revealed more about what makes his character tick, revealing that Cash is "following his foster father's footsteps with a career in the police", but adding that there is more to Cash than just being a cop.

Calling Cash "a working class man with a sensitive soul", he said that his character "has a strong moral compass and a loyalty to community, which he puts before just blindly following the letter of the law".

The actor added that he hopes Cash can avoid the "grisly ends" that other Bay police officers have met, teasing: "We will have to wait and see!"

Home and Away airs Cash and Jasmine's first date this week on Channel 7 in Australia and in September on Channel 5 in the UK.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away star Sam Frost to be temporarily written out of soap
"Jazzy is going on an off-screen adventure for a few weeks."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...orary-absence/

Home and Away star Sam Frost has confirmed that she will be off screens for a short period of time, but will definitely be back.

The production company for the Summer Bay soap is introducing a compulsory vaccination rule from January 10 for its cast, crew, and presenters. Frost, who plays Jasmine Delaney and is currently unvaccinated against COVID-19, plans to be fully vaccinated by late February.

In a new Instagram Story, the actor said that her upcoming absence will only be "temporary", adding that the decision for the vaccination delay is down to the fact that she has a medical procedure scheduled.

"I'm not leaving Home & Away," Frost told her followers earlier this week.

"I've got a medical procedure booked in for January. So I won't be fully vaxxed until mid-late February. I will be written out temporarily, Jazzy is going on an off-screen adventure for a few weeks.. but I'll be back."

Frost also praised the show bosses for being understanding.

"My bosses are amazing, we've been in open communication for months," she said. "Very grateful we were able to make a plan that works for everyone."

Last week, a spokesperson for Seven explained: "To provide the safest possible work environment for cast, crew and presenters, Seven Productions have made the decision to only engage those who are fully vaccinated against COVID-19, taking effect in January next year.

"Seven strongly encourages vaccination to protect our people, their colleagues and their families."

No storyline details for how Jasmine will be temporarily written out have been revealed yet.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## kaz21

Wonder if they will say she?s visiting tori and grace in London.

----------

Pantherboy (04-11-2021)

----------


## Pantherboy

The Sydney Daily Telegraph is now reporting that Sam Frost (Jasmine) has decided to quit H&A & films her last scenes on Friday  (it is a subscriber only article so I can't include the link):



Sam Frost quits TV soap Home and Away after vaccine drama
Home and Away hottie Sam Frost is leaving Summer Bay and returning to Melbourne after copping a severe backlash over her controversial vaccination views.

Could Sam Frost be heading to Port Phillip Bay with news the reality-star-turned-actor is leaving Summer Bay?

The actor and former Bachelorette is returning to live in Melbourne after quitting TV soap Home and Away.

After a controversial time when she copped severe backlash after airing her vaccination views, it?s believed Frost wants to be closer to family and friends in Victoria.

She will film her final scenes on the production at Sydney?s Eveleigh Studios on Friday.

The news comes just a few weeks after Frost had announced she would finish off the year before being vaccinated.

In October, Frost announced she would be having the jab after sparking outrage when revealing on social media that she was holding off on the Covid vaccine and compared public backlash to those unvaccinated as ?segregation?.

She subsequently said she would be having a medical procedure in January and would not be fully vaccinated until mid to late February, when she previously indicated she would return to the show.

Employer Channel 7 gave staff a deadline of early November to make a decision on their vaccination status.

Initially it was planned for Frost to be temporarily written out of the flagship soap due to Seven?s vaccine mandate and to give her time to get double vaxxed.

The 32-year-old had played Jasmine Delaney on the television drama since 2017 and was nominated for a Logie Award for Most Popular New Talent the following year.

She rose to national fame as winner of the second season of The Bachelor Australia in 2014 and appeared as The Bachelorette in 2015.

Frost meanwhile has told friends and family she is looking for places to live in her hometown of Melbourne, which is where her most recent ex, Jay Bruno, has returned.

The pair were living together in Frost?s Sydney apartment but Bruno, who is believed to be on the new series of Australian Survivor, abruptly moved back to Melbourne last month when the short-lived romance ended.



And:

Sam Frost 'QUITS Home and Away over vaccine mandate and will film her last scenes tomorrow before moving to Melbourne'... after comparing Covid rules to 'segregation' in tearful rant

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Covid-jab.html


Sam Frost parties after quitting Home and Away over vaccination mandate
Sam Frost was out celebrating with a co-star, hours after news broke she was quitting Home and Away.

https://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...6cd6e4243342be


Sam Frost 'quits' Home and Away after Covid vaccine saga

https://au.yahoo.com/lifestyle/sam-f...081836882.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (including Ch7's statement re Sam leaving):


Sam Frost leaves Home and Away for good following COVID vaccine controversy
Sam's four-year stint on the soap has come to an end.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...and-away-70378

Two months after making national headlines for announcing she won't be getting the COVID vaccine, Sam Frost has left her role on Home and Away.

Sam's last day on the Home and Away set will be today at Sydney's Eveleigh Studios, where she will film her final scenes as Jasmine Delaney.

In a statement to TV WEEK, Channel Seven said: "We support and respect Sam's decision to leave Home and Away. Sam leaves with our sincere thanks and very best wishes for the future."

The network said Sam's departure is "not related to Seven Productions vaccination policy."

"Sam's previous social media post noted that she intends to be vaccinated following a medical procedure in January 2022. This timeline was mutually agreed to and accommodated by Home and Away's production schedule," a spokesperson told TV WEEK.

In October, Sam posted an emotional video to Instagram announcing that she made the decision not to receive the COVID jab - which threw her future on the soap into question.

A month later, Channel Seven made COVID vaccinations mandatory, and Sam revealed her character would be "temporarily" written off for a few weeks.

"I will be written off temporarily, Jazzy is going on an off-screen adventure for a few weeks? but I'll be back," she explained at the time.

"My bosses are amazing, we've been in open communication for months. Very grateful we were able to make a plan that works for everyone."

Channel Seven's CEO James Warburton originally said in mid-October that the network had not mandated vaccinations.

However, in the wake of Sam's controversial admission, the network has announced all company employees will need to be double jabbed by January 10.

"To provide the safest possible work environment for cast, crew and presenters, Seven Productions have made the decision to only engage those who are fully vaccinated against COVID-19, taking effect in January next year," a spokesperson said.

"Seven strongly encourages vaccination to protect our people, their colleagues and their families."

After Sam shared her video where she said that after speaking to "my doctor and my psychologist", she had opted against getting the vaccine, the former reality star faced intense backlash and took a two-week hiatus from Instagram as a result."I was really hesitant about doing a video or even speaking up about this sort of thing," she said in the since-deleted five-minute-long video.

"But I feel like it's getting to a point now in the world where there's a lot of segregation, a lot of harsh judgment, and it's taking its toll on my mental health."

She also suggested it was "none of your damn business" why she or anyone else would choose not to be vaccinated and urged vaccinated people to show the unvaccinated "empathy".

After Sam shared her video where she said that after speaking to "my doctor and my psychologist", she had opted against getting the vaccine, the former reality star faced intense backlash and took a two-week hiatus from Instagram as a result.

Her use of the term "segregation" and vocal decision not to get vaccinated caused a wave of backlash across the internet from fans and fellow celebrities.



And:

Home and Away confirms exit for Sam Frost as Jasmine Delaney
"We support and respect Sam's decision."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...smine-delaney/



Farewell, Summer Bay: Home and Away's Sam Frost puts on a brave face as she films her last scenes at Palm Beach after 'quitting the show over Covid-19 vaccine mandate'

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...alm-Beach.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:



Home and Away star Lynne McGranger confirms Sam Frost is now vaccinated against COVID and could return to Summer Bay
''It?s very much an open door.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...cgranger-70862

Sam Frost could be returning to Home and Away just weeks after announcing her departure amid an ongoing COVID vaccine saga.

Long-running Summer Bay veteran Lynne McGranger revealed on Monday that Sam has since been double-vaccinated, and would be allowed back on set.

Sam made headlines in December when she parted ways with the soap after Channel 7 made the COVID vaccination mandatory for all cast and crew.

Speaking to Nova's Fitzy and Wippa this morning, Lynne revealed there is potential for the former Bachelorette to make a Home and Away comeback.

"She spoke to me, can I just say the door is not closed, it's very much an open door. Sam needed to be with her family and they are down in Melbourne," Lynne said.

"There was some issues of course with getting vaccinated but I'm here to tell you she is double vaccinated now, possibly boosted as well. She needed to be with her family, but the door is definitely open for her to come back.

"The way that she is currently gone from the bay, there is plenty of room for her to come back and I'm sure, that as we speak, she is in negotiations with the producers."

When asked if Sam left the show for reasons other than the vaccine mandate, Lynne revealed the 32-year-old wanted to move from Sydney to Melbourne to be closer to her family.

"She missed her family, I can't speak for Sam but she really missed her family down in Melbourne and that's where she need to be," Lynne said.

"She's never made a secret of the fact that she does struggle with her anxiety, that is out there and is a great thing to make public, but she needed to be with her family and the producers being clever and smart and certainly compassionate, said 'You go and do what you need to do Sam, the door is open for you to come back and we'd love you to come back'."

Back in October, Sam made a video confessing she had "good reasons" not to get the COVID vaccine but chose to keep them private, then called for "empathy" for people who choose to remain unvaccinated, and said her anxiety had worsened.

"I feel like it's getting to a point now in the world where there's a lot of segregation, a lot of harsh judgment, and it's taking its toll on my mental health," she said in the since-deleted Instagram clip.

A month later, Channel Seven made COVID vaccinations mandatory, and Sam revealed her character Jasmine Delaney would be "temporarily" written off for a few weeks.

"I will be written off temporarily, Jazzy is going on an off-screen adventure for a few weeks? but I'll be back," she explained at the time.

"My bosses are amazing, we've been in open communication for months. Very grateful we were able to make a plan that works for everyone."

Sam then revealed she had a medical procedure booked for January but would be fully vaccinated by February.

"I'm not leaving Home & Away. I've got a medical procedure booked in for January. So I won't be fully vaxxed until mid-late February," she wrote in November.

"I will be written out temporarily, Jazzy is going on an off-screen adventure for a few weeks? but I'll be back."

On December 17, Sam filmed her last scenes on the Home and Away set at Sydney's Eveleigh Studios and announced she would be leaving the soap for good.

In a statement to TV WEEK, Channel Seven said in December: "We support and respect Sam's decision to leave Home and Away. Sam leaves with our sincere thanks and very best wishes for the future."

The network said Sam's departure is "not related to Seven Productions vaccination policy."

"Sam's previous social media post noted that she intends to be vaccinated following a medical procedure in January 2022. This timeline was mutually agreed to and accommodated by Home and Away's production schedule," a spokesperson told TV WEEK.

Now To Love has reached out to Channel Seven for comment on Sam's possible return.


And:

Home and Away star Lynne McGranger claims Sam Frost could return as Jasmine Delaney
Sam has now been vaccinated against COVID-19.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...return-claims/

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney suffers a new romance setback with Cash Newman
The couple aren't on the same page.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...mance-setback/

24), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney is facing another unexpected hurdle in her relationship with Cash Newman.

Jasmine (Sam Frost) has decided that she wants to take the next step by living with Cash, but it appears that he has very different ideas.

In Thursday's episodes on Channel 7 in Australia, Jasmine received some gentle encouragement from her friend Irene Roberts (Lynne McGranger).

Irene, who rents a room to Jasmine, explained that she had her blessing if she ever wanted Cash (Nicholas Cartwright) to move in.

The comment gave Jasmine food for thought as she reflected on how happy Cash has made her since they started seeing each other.

Jasmine decided to waste no time and, during a cosy moment after dark on the jetty, she asked Cash whether he wanted to move in.

Cash was visibly unsettled by the suggestion and bluntly replied: "I'm sorry but I'm going to have to say no. That isn't really going to work for me."

To make matters worse, Cash rushed off without offering any further explanation.

In next week's episodes in Australia, viewers will discover that Cash turned Jasmine down out of concern for his sister Felicity (Jacqui Purvis), wanting to continue keeping an eye on her at the caravan park.

This revelation won't go down well with Felicity when she finds out that Cash is blaming her for his decision.

In Home and Away's end-of-episode promo for next week, Felicity is seen warning her brother: "You don't want to do something? That's on you. Don't use me as an excuse."

Is there still hope of Jasmine's plans coming to fruition?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in April.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney discusses a long-term future with Cash Newman
Do they want the same things?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...newman-future/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Thursday's Australian episode (March 17), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney has pledged her future to Cash Newman in touching new scenes.

Jasmine (Sam Frost) has faced a rocky road in her romance with Cash, including recently when they couldn't agree on whether to live together or not.

Since then, a nervous Cash (Nicholas Cartwright) has taken the plunge and moved in with Jasmine at Irene Roberts' place ? and conversation is already turning to the next steps for their relationship.

In Thursday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia, Cash was given food for thought when he saw his sister Felicity (Jacqui Purvis) facing challenges in her romance with Tane Parata.

Tane (Ethan Browne) had freaked out Felicity by admitting that, when he considered his future, all he saw was her.

Felicity wasn't used to this level of commitment and started to doubt whether she was ready for a serious relationship.

Cash didn't want his happiness with Jasmine to be spoiled by any similar curveballs, so he headed home and suggested that it was time for a chat about their future.

Pointedly, Cash told Jasmine that he was keen to know whether they were on "the same page".

Fortunately, unlike previous dramas for the couple, it seemed like there was nothing to worry about this time.

Jasmine asked: "You mean marriage, kids, a puppy and a big scary loan from the bank? I want those things. Do you?"

Cash quipped: "I do. Although I am more of a cat person."

The local policeman explained that he'd wanted to ask the question because Jasmine has been married before ? to her late husband Robbo ? and he wasn't sure if she'd want to do it again.

Jasmine clarified: "I wondered if those things were taken off the table for me. But that was before I met you. And then everything changed."

The couple celebrated the news that their future together is looking strong, but with Jasmine due to leave Summer Bay later this year, could there be heartbreak ahead?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in April.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away reveals Jasmine Delaney's surprising reaction to death news
A big new storyline begins.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...er-death-news/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Thursday's Australian episode (March 24), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has kicked off Jasmine Delaney's big new storyline with some unexpected news for the popular character.

Thursday's episode in Australia saw Jasmine receive the news that her biological father, who hasn't seen her since she was a young child, had passed away.

Jasmine's boyfriend Cash Newman was responsible for letting her know as part of his police duties.

After learning about the situation during a shift at the police station, Cash came home to tell Jasmine in person.

He explained: "We received a phone call from a solicitor in the city. Jasmine, your father has passed away. Apparently it happened a few weeks ago and they've had a hard time tracking you down."

Cash passed on his condolences but was surprised as Jasmine barely reacted to the news, insisting that she didn't care.

Jasmine pointed out: "I haven't seen my father since he left me at the school gate when I was 6 years old.

"So yeah, it's a shock, I guess. I wish I could say it had more of an impact on me, but it doesn't."

Although Cash tried his best to accept Jasmine's response to the news, he couldn't help worrying that something wasn't quite right.

Cash tipped off Irene Roberts about the situation, asking her to keep a close eye on Jasmine to make sure that she's okay.

The death news marks the beginning of a new storyline for Jasmine, as two long-lost relatives will be joining her in Summer Bay soon.

Previously-announced characters Rose and Xander, played by Kirsty Marillier and Luke Van Os, are Jasmine's secret siblings and will be shaking up life in the Bay.

A synopsis released by the soap teased: "Reeling from the news that her estranged father had a secret other life, Jasmine's world is turned upside down as she struggles to process the arrival of her newfound relatives, writing them off as scam artists.

"But when Jasmine's boyfriend and resident Summer Bay cop, Cash, does some digging it appears the story checks out. Jasmine's recently deceased father not only left her an inheritance, but two secret siblings.

"Rose looks to begin work in the Bay as a police officer and soon develops the hots for a prospective colleague, the only problem is he's dating her new half-sister.

"What brings the two mysterious strangers to Summer Bay? Will Jasmine accept Rose and Xander into her life? Or will she close the door to a family she never knew existed?"

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (2nd part of the article):


https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...gan-debt-71617

Jasmine struggles to accept her family


Xander and Rose have arrived in Summer Bay hoping to get to know their half-sister Jasmine (Sam Frost). Problem is, she's not sure she wants to know them.

This week, the trio tread uneasy ground in their efforts to get to know each other. Xander (Luka Van Os) and Rose (Kirsty Marillier) only learned of Jasmine after their father passed away.

"Upon the will reading, Xander finds a name he doesn't recognise, Jasmine Delaney," Luke tells TV WEEK. "Xander comes to the Bay to figure out who this mystery woman is and at the very least give her the money his father left in the will for her."

Jasmine, however, remains skeptical of both her late father's goodwill and her step-siblings true intentions.

Refusing to be scammed, she asks Cash (Nicholas Cartwright) to run a background check on them. Disappointed, Xander suggests they leave town.

It could be all over before its begun.

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney clashes with brother in death plot
The car crash aftermath continues.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-xander-clash/

The following article contains discussion of themes including suicide that some readers may find upsetting.

Home and Away spoilers follow from Tuesday's Australian episode (May 17), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney has clashed with her long-lost brother Xander for the first time in the fallout from Logan Bennett's crash.

Jasmine recently told Xander that Logan appears to be responsible for a tragic car accident which took place in the Bay, but she swore him to secrecy.

Earlier this month, Logan collided with another vehicle while out on the road. The other driver, Millie, survived the incident but her friend Jo ? who was in one of the passenger seats ? sadly died at the scene.

Police have since been investigating, but they have struggled to secure firm answers as Logan and Millie only have hazy memories of what happened. However, they have privately warned Logan that he's under suspicion of speeding.

Tuesday's episode of Home and Away in Australia featured a dramatic rescue scene as Millie struggled with overwhelming feelings of guilt.

Convinced that she was responsible for Jo's death, an emotional Millie headed out into the sea while fully clothed. With high winds and rough waves, she soon found herself in serious trouble in the water.

Local lifeguard Nikau Parata pulled Millie back to shore, but she wasn't breathing. Fortunately, paramedic Xander was on hand to revive her at the scene.

When Millie started breathing again, she once again expressed her belief that Jo's death was her fault. Xander set the record straight by telling her that the other driver ? Logan ? was to blame and she had nothing to be sorry for.

Xander's honesty angered Jasmine, who had shared this crucial information with him in confidence after speaking privately with Logan.

Jasmine was also concerned that Xander is spending far too much time focusing on Millie since helping her at the crash scene.

Xander protested: "You could see the pain Millie was in, I had to tell her."

Jasmine replied: "You are far too attached Xander, you need to take a step back."

Although Xander pointed out that the truth about the crash was always going to come out, Jasmine told him that he should have waited for the final result of the investigation.

Xander appeared to take heed of Jasmine's warnings and promised to stop involving himself in Millie's situation, but only once she starts reaching out to her family and friends for the help she needs.

Will this be enough to set Jasmine's mind at rest?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in June.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------


## Pantherboy

It was Jasmine's last episode tonight (Thurs) in Aust.


Spoiler Alert!

She leaves to help out Robbo's parents on the farm - supposedly for just a while -  after his Mum has had a heart attack (& before she finds out about the Cash & Rose situation):




Nowtolove.com.au article:


As Home and Away prepares to farewell Sam Frost, we look back at her character Jasmine's iconic redemption arch
The loveable nurse was technically responsible for killing off one of the show's most loved characters - but you wouldn't know it now.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...and-away-64124

When it comes to Home and Away's Jasmine Delaney, you'd be hard pressed to remember a time when we weren't so sure on the Summer Bay local.

But like all characters we've seen come and go on the iconic Aussie soap, the mysterious nurse had some very humble beginnings when she first broke onto our screens back in 2017.

Of course, she caught our attention immediately given the character was played by former Bachelorette Sam Frost, whose acting prowess couldn't be ignored.

But there was something else about Jasmine that's really hit home for the show's loyal viewers - and looking back now, it's easy to see why she so quickly became a fellow legend of The Bay.

asmine first arrived in Summer Bay as one of it's most loved former residents left - in a casket, no less.

And interestingly, the cause of said resident's death, copper Kat Chapman, was a direct result of Jasmine.

Why does Australia love this misunderstood character so much? It all comes down to her likability and iconic redemption arc.

As Home and Away prepares to farewell Sam Frost, we take a look back at her character Jasmine's best storylines.

1 / 20
Jasmine first appeared on the show in December 2017 when she was the sole driver of a car involved in a collision with resident cop Kat Chapman. Kat died at the scene, while the then unknown Jasmine was rushed to hospital with severe injuries.

2 / 20
She almost died, and were it not for the show's beloved doctor Tori Morgan, we mightn't have had a narrative for the misunderstood nurse at all.

3 / 20
The new Summer Bay resident quickly formed friendships, being taken in by long-timer Lea Patterson, who helped her as her back story was finally revealed. Jasmine had been running from a troubled past, which involved an abusive and obsessive boyfriend.

4 / 20
And thus began one of Jasmine's first Summer Bay flings. Colby, the new cop in town, helps her through the ex-boyfriend stalker ordeal, and the two form a romantic connection. While the pair never get together officially, they attempt a "casual" relationship, before deciding it isn't going to work due to the dangerous nature of Colby's job and the potential for Jasmine to get caught up in it.

6 / 20
No matter though. Jasmine quickly then forms a relationship with the show's misunderstood "bad boy" Robbo. While there's plenty of to-ing and fro-ing, the pair eventually seal the deal - with Robbo even proposing to Jasmine.

7 / 20
The pair eventually marry (after a six-month hiatus from Robbo, who gets caught up in a drama with Jasmine's friend Tori, who became pregnant with his baby via IVF)

8 / 20
Of course, Jasmine has her besties by her side for the big day. Willow remains the nurse's go-to through thick and thin, so you can bet she was front and centre at the wedding.

9 / 20
Fans might also remember the stunning dress Jasmine wore - one of our favourite gowns of all time throughout the soaps' multi-faceted history of weddings!

10 /20

11 / 20
When Tori and Robbo's baby, Grace, is born, Jasmine becomes a big part of her life.

12 / 20
Perhaps too close - as Jasmine hopes to have a baby with Robbo, the Summer Bay resident struggles to detach from baby Grace.

13 / 20
But before the pair can become a proper family themselves, Robbo dies in a tragic car accident, leaving Sam distraught. Sam spoke about filming the harrowing scenes, telling TVWEEK: "I have goosebumps just talking about this. We shot the scene [when Robbo dies] in one take and had all cameras set up at different angles. Afterwards, I was on the ground crying hysterically ? it felt so real."

14 / 20
Jasmine continues to struggle with the reality of losing her partner, but later finds out she is carrying his child.

15 / 20
In May 2020, the Summer Bay beauty was delivered another tragic blow - she miscarried the baby.

16 / 20
After a tumultuous few months, Jasmine temporarily leaves The Bay to begin a new chapter on the Shaw family farm, which belongs to the family of her late partner Robbo. But she can't avoid the past, and when Colby and Irene make a plea for Jasmine to return to the sandy shores of Summer Bay, she eventually does so.

17 / 20
When Jasmine found out that her estranged had died, she carried on like everything was fine until her brother showed up at her doorstep and her past quickly caught up with her. Home and Away fans were thrilled to get more insight into Jasmine's life before Summer Bay and it was indeed a family affair.

18 / 20
When Felicity was in the throes of a meltdown after her brother Cash sent her a mood-altering text, Jasmine was forced to play babysitter and try and calm her down.

19 / 20
It was the most shocking event of 2021 when a bizarre toxic chemical attack left the lives of several Summer Bay favourites on the line. Jasmine stepped up to try and save Tane's life and others by performing CPR and proved she would do anything it takes to see her fellow peers survive.

20 / 20
Jasmine's relationship with her half-sister Rose hasn't been an easy one. The blonde beauty couldn't accept that their father treated her sibling with the love she had never received. So, when well-meaning Xander decided to step in and try to help the girls with a volleyball match, things quickly turned ugly on the court. The competitive game kept audiences on the edge of their seats while tensions rose.

----------


## lizann

from nurse to farmer

----------


## Pantherboy

And now the DS article on Jasmine's departure:


Home and Away airs abrupt exit story for Jasmine Delaney
Sam Frost bows out from the soap.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ney-exit-airs/

which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has aired Jasmine Delaney's final scenes on Australian screens.

Sam Frost, who played the role of Jasmine, left the cast in December 2021 but has remained on screen as the soap films its scenes six months in advance of broadcast.

Thursday's triple bill of episodes in Australia saw Jasmine make her final appearance.

In a scene with Alf Stewart and Marilyn Chambers, Jasmine broke some news about the family of her late husband Robbo Shaw.

Robbo's mother Wendy had suffered a heart attack, so Jasmine decided to head out to the Shaws' farm to help out for a while.

Jasmine also shared her plans with her sister Rose Delaney, admitting her disappointment that she was leaving just when they were getting to know each other.

The timing was awkward for Rose, as she'd just spent the night in a car with Jasmine's boyfriend Cash Newman after they'd got drunk together. Cash hadn't wanted to return home drunk to Jasmine.

Although nothing happened between the pair, Rose still felt guilty for how it could have been construed. Things became particularly awkward when an oblivious Jasmine asked Rose to keep an eye on Cash while she was away.

Jasmine also shared a goodbye with Cash, telling him how lucky she was that she'd found him. She did not get a farewell scene with her brother Xander.

Once Jasmine had left, Cash reassured Rose that he didn't say anything about their secret.

Although Rose now wanted to be honest, Cash insisted that their confession could wait until Jasmine got back from the farm.

In reality, there are no known plans for the character of Jasmine to return to Home and Away.

Sam announced plans to take a break from the show last year, giving her time to receive COVID vaccinations. All cast at Home and Away are obliged to be vaccinated due to a rule implemented at the start of the year.

In a change of plans, Sam later announced that her departure would be permanent.

A spokesperson for Channel 7 said in a statement sent to Digital Spy: "We support and respect Sam's decision to leave Home and Away. Sam leaves with our sincere thanks and very best wishes for the future."

Show insiders suggested that Sam's exit was not related to the previous vaccination discussions.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away addresses Jasmine Delaney's absence in new storyline
Cash starts to worry.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...nce-addressed/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Monday's Australian episode (July 25), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has addressed Jasmine Delaney's ongoing absence from Summer Bay.

Jasmine recently rushed out of town after hearing that Wendy Shaw, the mother of her late husband Robbo, had suffered a heart attack. She decided to help out the Shaws on the family farm until further notice.

This storyline was initially written in after Sam Frost announced plans to take a break from her role as Jasmine, although Sam later confirmed that her departure would be permanent.

In Monday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia, Jasmine was repeatedly referenced as her partner Cash Newman awaited her return.

Cash was excited over the news that Jasmine was supposedly coming back to the Bay and he confided in her brother Xander Delaney about his plans to propose to her.

After preparing a romantic dinner, purchasing an engagement ring and bringing home some champagne, Cash eagerly awaited Jasmine's arrival.

However, when Jasmine was late without explanation, Cash left her a worried voicemail to find out what was going on.

Are we about to finally get an on-screen reason over why Jasmine won't be returning to the Bay?

Sam Frost announced last year that she'd be taking a break from Home and Away, giving her time to receive COVID vaccinations. All cast at Home and Away are obliged to be vaccinated due to a rule implemented at the start of the year.

In a change of plans, Sam later announced that her departure would be permanent.

A spokesperson for Channel 7 said in a statement sent to Digital Spy: "We support and respect Sam's decision to leave Home and Away. Sam leaves with our sincere thanks and very best wishes for the future."

Show insiders suggested that Sam's exit was not related to the previous vaccination discussions.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article - an awful, completely out of character exit for Jasmine:


Home and Away confirms why Jasmine Delaney won't be back
Cash receives upsetting news.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...xit-explained/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Wednesday's Australian episode (July 27), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has finally provided an on-screen explanation for why Jasmine Delaney won't be returning to Summer Bay.

The popular character made an abrupt departure a few weeks ago, rushing off to help the family of her late husband Robbo Shaw. There were no plans for Jasmine to return, as Sam Frost ? who plays her ? has left the show permanently.

Over the past few weeks, Jasmine's loved ones in the Bay have optimistically spoken about how her departure would only be temporary.

However, in Wednesday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia, Jasmine's partner Cash Newman finally discovered that she wouldn't be back.

Cash was confused this week when he asked Jasmine to come back to the Bay and she failed to show up, ruining his plans for a romantic proposal.

When Jasmine and the Shaw family failed to answer calls from Cash, he became worried and reported her as a missing person.

In Home and Away's latest episode, Cash was upset as he heard back from the police that Jasmine is fine.

Unfortunately, Jasmine had decided not to return and left it to the police to break the news to Cash.

Cash told Irene Roberts: "I put in a request for a welfare check at the farm and when the local coppers got there, Jasmine and her in-laws were there. Jasmine's decided to stay there.

"She didn't want to talk to me ? she asked the cops to pass the message on. Apparently she sends her love and apologies ? and her hope that we will understand."

Cash quickly blamed himself for Jasmine's decision, fearing that he'd put her off by pressuring her to return home earlier than planned.

Irene then questioned whether Jasmine's long-lost siblings Xander and Rose, who recently moved to the Bay to be with her, knew about her decision.

Cash vowed to fill them in, explaining: "I don't think they know anything about it. There is no way I'm letting them find out over a phone call.

"They have moved their whole lives here for nothing, Irene. How are they supposed to deal with that?"

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in September.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------


## hward

This storyline doesn't make any sense as it's completely out of character for jasmine who is so in love with cash to suddenly decide to not even answer his calls. Either there is way more going on or the writers have written this as a slight against Sam Frost. Personally I think it would have been a better exit reason if they had of done a Beth and killed her off on her way home.

----------


## kaz21

I?m guessing they just weren?t happy with her. I agree tho, totally out of character.

----------


## lizann

she'd have called irene at least

----------


## lizann

did jasmine sell robbo's pier diner flat, to who?

----------


## kaz21

I thought he just rented it?

----------


## lizann

> I thought he just rented it?


i may be wrong, did robbo not buy from ziggys dad?

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away updates fans on Jasmine Delaney's exit decision
Cash opens up to Rose.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...exit-decision/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Monday's Australian episode (August 8), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has shared more insight into why Jasmine Delaney doesn't want to return to Summer Bay.

Jasmine has been abruptly written out this year as Sam Frost, who played her, decided to leave the show in late 2021.

The popular character's exit storyline saw her announce that she was leaving on a temporary basis to help the family of her late husband Robbo.

The Shaw family needed assistance keeping their farm running as Wendy had suffered a heart attack.

Last month, episodes airing in Australia saw Jasmine's partner Cash Newman ask her to come home to Summer Bay.

Jasmine agreed that she would, but failed to show up without explanation. This thwarted Cash's romantic plans to propose to her.

In subsequent scenes, Cash asked a local police force to check on Jasmine and the Shaws to make sure they were okay after their mysterious silence.

Jasmine passed the message on that she was fine, but wouldn't be returning.

In Monday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia, Cash provided further insight by revealing that Jasmine's complicated feelings for her late husband had fuelled her decision.

Cash told Jasmine's sister Rose Delaney that when it came down to it, Jas couldn't bring herself to leave the Shaws again.

Cash noted that Jasmine was "more in love with her husband's memory" than with him.

There was little time for further reflection, as the Parata family's ongoing troubles with a biker gang led to a shock cliffhanger for Cash and Rose.

Sam Frost announced last year that she'd be taking a break from Home and Away, giving her time to receive COVID vaccinations. All cast at Home and Away are obliged to be vaccinated due to a rule implemented at the start of the year.

In a change of plans, Sam later announced that her departure would be permanent.

A spokesperson for Channel 7 said in a statement sent to Digital Spy: "We support and respect Sam's decision to leave Home and Away. Sam leaves with our sincere thanks and very best wishes for the future."

Show insiders suggested that Sam's exit was not related to the previous vaccination discussions.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.45pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------


## Pantherboy

> i may be wrong, did robbo not buy from ziggys dad?


I don't believe Robbo bought the flat ie as Kaz said, he just rented it (Robbo owned/bought the Gym business, which was left to Jasmine, who then sold to Mia & Ari). The flat, along with the Diner etc is part of the Pier complex, which Ziggy's Dad sold, & unless I am mistaken/remembering this incorrectly, we don't know who the current owners are (for example, recently before Xander & Rose moved into the flat, Irene said she had the keys to the flat on behalf of 'the owners', so they could take a look around before deciding whether to rent it. Also Mac was evicted from the flat, after she received notices from 'the owners' about late payment of her rent...).


Just on the Pier, I don't know whether this has been mentioned, but the actual Pier complex is being demolished (it was originally built in 1947), & is being replaced/rebuilt by the real-life owners with an almost identical structure which was expected to take about 6 months to finish (I think this process may have already commenced). The new building will be 1.7m higher & apparently there will be a 2nd staircase (not sure whether this will be shown in the show??). This is why there hasn't been any outside shots onscreen recently of the pier or bait shop etc & also why the Diner has set up an outside coffee cart area for a while (although there are still scenes inside the Diner & Flat as these are separate studio sets). It will be interesting to see whether there are any noticeable differences when the new complex is completed & is seen on-air again.

----------

lizann (10-08-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Sam Frost news. DS article:


Former Home and Away star Sam Frost announces pregnancy
"There is a tiny human coming soon?"

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ost-pregnancy/

Former Home and Away star Sam Frost has announced that she and her fianc? Jordie Hansen are expecting an addition to the family.

In a touching Instagram post, Frost posted a sweet picture of her and Hansen kissing while she holds up an ultrasound picture. In the caption, Frost confirmed the baby is a boy, writing: "There is a tiny human coming soon? everyone act surprised when he inevitably inherits his parents odd sense of humour."

Frost continued: "We don?t take ourselves or life too seriously, and we?re hoping to teach our tiny one the same values we share? the importance of being unapologetically yourself, always finding the fun and humour in all the small things, and that being kind, loving and empathetic is a superpower."

https://www.instagram.com/p/CiXTtnyu...9-825c02dccaca

The actress finished by writing: "Thank you to all our beautiful friends and family who have supported us during this time, you?re all excellent secret keepers. We are extremely excited and grateful for our tiny miracle.. your mum & dad love you so much already xxxx."

This will be the couple's first child. Frost and Hansen announced their engagement in July after just five months of dating. The pair host a podcast together called Jordie and Sam's Rural Roadtrip.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CeK9Nr4P...8-d2505ce96f48

Previously, Hansen was a contestant on Australian Survivor: Blood V Water, while Frost won season 2 of The Bachelor Australia in 2014 and went on to star in Australia's inaugural season of The Bachelorette. Frost is best known for her role as Jasmine Delaney in Home and Away, a role she played from 2017 until earlier this year when she left the show permanently.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.45pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.



And the Nowtolove.com.au article:

Sam Frost is expecting her first child with fianc? Jordie Hansen
She's going to be a mum!

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...pregnant-74757

----------

Ruffed_lemur (12-09-2022)

----------


## tammyy2j

She could have contacted Irene and her new siblings to see how Cash was

----------

